# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  ATC - Auto tool change - tổng hợp tài liệu từ internet

## CKD

ATC - Auto tool change - tổng hợp tài liệu từ internet

Tự động thay đổi dao cụ là một trong nhiều điều mà dân DIY CNC chúng ta luôn mong muốn làm được. Anh em chế CNC thế giới đã làm và làm từ rất lâu.

Tự động thay đổi dao cụ trong mỗi nhóm máy đều có sự khác biệt khá rỏ rệt. Tạm chia thành 2 nhóm là máy phay & máy tiện. Đặc trưng trong 2 nhóm này là dao cụ đứng yên hay chuyển động. Điều này cũng chỉ đúng với những máy móc truyền thống. Với những trung tâm gia công hiện đại, việc kết hợp nguyên công phay & tiện được thực hiện hỗn hợp thì ATC trên các máy này cũng rất khác biệt so với 2 nhóm đã được chia theo đặc trưng trên. Trong khuôn khổ chủ đề này chúng ta sẽ tìm hiểu dần.. ATC từ máy phay, tiện rồi dần dàn sẽ đến phay tiện hỗn hợp  :Big Grin: .

Sản phẩm ATC về mặt cấu tạo không phức tạp, anh em chế máy ở ta khi đã chế tạo được máy CNC đến mức chế tạo chi tiết (chế tạo gối, vai... nói chung là gia công chi tiết kỹ thuật) thì có thể chế tạo được. Nhưng ATC lại có những đòi hỏi khá khắt khe về tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật nên việc DIY trong điều kiện ở VN khá khó khăn. Vài đòi hỏi quan trọng nhất cần lưu ý:
- Độ đồng tâm
- Độ cứng của các chi tiết (đảm bảo độ bền khi sử dụng)




* http://www.cnczone.com/forums/spindl...64470-cad.html

_Note:
- Các hình ảnh xuất hiện trong bài viết đều vay mượn từ internet. Đề phòng ảnh gốc bị mất liên kết nên mình sẽ úp lên diễn đàn, dẫn link gốc_  :Wink: _.
- Các trích dẫn có thể là sản phẩm thương mại hoặc sản phẩm DIY nhằm giúp các bạn hiểu sâu và rộng các vấn đề liên quan đến chủ đề.
- Có thể mở rộng chủ đề đến các thiết bị liên quan như motor, trục chính..._

----------

anhcos, CBNN, Gamo, hungdn, phuocloi0407, ppgas, thanhtrung, TLP

----------


## CKD

Lỡ trích hình từ CNCzone.com rồi.. làm tới luôn.

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/spindl...64470-cad.html

----------

anhcos, Gamo, nhatson, thehiena2

----------


## CKD



----------

vudung0907

----------


## CKD

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ge-and-spindle

Trong bài viết này.. do thấy trình bày khá hay nên tạm trích luôn cả hình ảnh và lời



> *About this project*
> 
> *Where to begin.*
> 
> *Tired of manually changing tools?*
> *Tired of measuring the tool every time you change it?*
> *Tired of the lost time from changing tools?*
> *Then this project is for you and it's ready for immediate production.*
> *For those who don't know what ATC is, this spindle cartridge or spindle shaft kit allows your tools to be changed without human interaction, just like the big-boys do, this is not a cartridge like the avenger, this spindle cartridge or spindle shaft kit can be installed in your existing spindle head with minimal work so you can use ISO15/BT15 tool holders and obtain real ATC capabilities at an affordable price.*
> ...

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> *Thank you!*On behalf of everyone here. Thank you for taking the time to check out our project and we all hope you enjoy our mini CNC ATC spindle cartridges and spindle shaft kits and will continue our efforts to offer you affordable components without sacrificing quality.. We think this will change the way everyone makes Hobby CNC machines for the better. We hope makers everywhere can adopt these components and make amazing creations.
> 
> 
> *Risks and challenges*This project has no risk of non-completion and small delays in production may extend the delivery date but it will not exceed 60 days past August 16th, 2013.
> Should this project not fund on kickstarter, the products will still be put into production and made available but the costs may increase slightly as funding for mass production is how the products will be made available at the lowest possible price.
> Unless I can produce the spindle cartridge in quantities of 1000pcs the chance for profit is nonexistent if I wish to provide the product at an affordable or reasonable price.
> If you believe that there is profit at these prices, consider the spindle cartridge, this has $410.00 worth of NTN high precision angular contact bearings installed ($1165.00 if you upgrade to ceramic bearings - a difference of $755.00) so there is no profit to speak of.
> Those ordering spindle cartridges or rewards whose value exceed $900.00 USD, should the kickstarter funding be greater than $14,000.00 USD you can expect a partial refund of about 14% as production costs will be reduced due to the higher quantity production run.
> Please be thoughtful, pledging $1.00 now in the hopes that after funding you may be able to purchase a product will not be possible, production quantity is based on funding and I can assure you there is no profit to produce extra products so there wont be any extra products for later resale.
> ...


Đây là website của tác giả http://www.dalecnc.com/  :Embarrassment:

----------

anhcos, Gamo, vudung0907

----------


## CKD

> Well, I just assembled the first five of my new BT15ATC spindle.
> 
> *Specifications:*
> Tool Holder size ISO15 or BT15 with 15deg retention knob.Body - 60mm OD.Bolt pattern - 8 x M4 on 70mm DIAFlange - 80mm OD.RPM - 6,000, 8,000, 12,000, 15,000.Petal-Clamp, black nitride coated.BelleVille Disc Springs 225lbs to 350lbs (as required).Run-Out - 0.0005in or better (ISO specifications allow 0.0008in).User replaceable bearings.Weight - 2KG (4.5lbs)
> 
> 
> I did some checking and this is what I came up with, BT30price is $2870.00 plus shipping, BT25price is $2384.00 plus shipping, BT20 price is $1842.00 plus shipping, I couldn't find anything for a BT15so I guess I'm the first to offer it.
> 
> If I follow this convention the BT15would come in around $1375.00 plus shipping so I'm thinking $800.00 plus shipping is a reasonable price (excluding the 15,000RPM due to cost of ceramic bearings).


$1375.00 USD.. các bác phải nhanh chân việt hóa sản phẩm này thôi  :Embarrassment:

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Bộ này được kéo bằng router gỗ nè các bác.

----------


## CKD

Phần đuôi rút hiện đại thì thế này.. bền bỉ và khỏe hơn loại dùng bi.

----------

KDD

----------


## CKD

Một trường phái mới.. lực kẹp lớn hơn, nhưng nhỏ gọn hơn.









Thằng này dùng đuôi dao HSK.. một loại mới sau này, có nhiều ưu điểm hơn loại truyền thống.


http://www.tacrockford.com/product/m...3.15306.000.1/

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Cám Ơn chú đã tổng hợp tất cả cái cơ bản của ATC , các anh em mình cố gắng leo lên level này đi , ngon lắm , em mới xài 1 lần mà mê , em chuẩn bị lên BT15 ATC , BT30 ATC , đang xài ATC SC42 precise spindle , êm bà cố luôn.

----------


## CKD

Thương hiệu CNC, thần tượng của nhiều anh em chế máy *DATRON*..
Spindle 3kW
- 40,000rpm
- 0.95Nm (at 1,000rpm)
- *HSK-E 25* clamping

*Download File*

----------

vudung0907

----------


## Nam CNC

Việt hoá cái ATC này cần phải 1 nhóm thì mới ok , mỗi người 1 chi tiết thì mới đủ khả năng làm được , khó nhất là cái roto có bộ kẹp dao cho chuẩn và phải được cân bằng động từ 15K-24Krpm mới chuẩn, Built in thì khả năng chưa đủ đâu , rời 2 bộ phận thì chỉ cần con 2.2kw của china dẫn động là ok . TQ được 1 cái là làm spindle cân bằng động khá tốt , chỉ chán mấy chú china ở cái gia công góc côn chuẩn để kẹp dao , chắc có lẻ đồ mắc tiền thì mới ok.

----------

vudung0907

----------


## Nam CNC

Con Datron chính hãng hàng của Germany à , 3Kw ở 40000rpm đạt 0.45N.m hay sao ấy..... thấy cái video thèm nhỏ dãi. 


Con Precise của em 600W , 40000 rpm đạt 0.15 N.m , em chỉ chạy ở 30000rpm ( chưa có con biến tần lên đủ 700Hz ) vậy mà dao 3mm, 2 me , ăn 0.5 tốc độ 1300mm/min ngọt sớt , cố gắng thử ở tốc độ 1500 và 1800mm/min xem có gằn dao không ... em sẽ báo cáo.

----------


## terminaterx300

nhà cháu cũng cóa chú điều kiện nên ngâm cứu chút về khoản HSK rồi
show tý hàng chơi choa vui, như HSK tương đối phức tạm với mắc hơn BT nhiều quá nên năm mới cháu cũng chuyển trở lại qua BT để sx cartride cao tốc nhỏ gọn cho anh em chế cháo




p/s HSK clamp chế ko nổi, chưa thấy dân DIY nào chế dc clamp hay chế cả spindle, clamp của HSK hàng DL tầm 20tr, còn hàng Đức tầm 1500 euro, trong khi clamp bt hàng Tàu có vài trịu

----------


## terminaterx300

> Con Datron chính hãng hàng của Germany à , 3Kw ở 40000rpm đạt 0.45N.m hay sao ấy..... thấy cái video thèm nhỏ dãi. 
> 
> 
> Con Precise của em 600W , 40000 rpm đạt 0.15 N.m , em chỉ chạy ở 30000rpm ( chưa có con biến tần lên đủ 700Hz ) vậy mà dao 3mm, 2 me , ăn 0.5 tốc độ 1300mm/min ngọt sớt , cố gắng thử ở tốc độ 1500 và 1800mm/min xem có gằn dao không ... em sẽ báo cáo.


tùy con, con Jager thì .45 còn của GMN thì 0,95 cơ, hình như nó dùng PMSM chứ ko phải ko đồng bộ, con Ibag 5kW của em chắc dc tầm 0,5Nm nhỉ, còn con presice 8kW thì sao ta

----------


## CKD

Cái HSK thì hù chơi thôi.. vì nó nhiều chi tiết quá.. chúng ta có nhiều giải pháp.. đơn giản rồi dần dần phức tạp.
BT cũng là giải pháp hay nên chọn lựa vì đuôi dao có bán sẵn với giá mềm.. BT15 thì thị trường hơi hiếm chứ BT30 thì đầy.

Cũng DIY đây......
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/news-a...artidge-3.html

----------

vudung0907

----------


## CKD

Điều kiện DIY thiết nghĩ dùng đuôi này là đơn giản và dễ thành công nhất.
Loại đuôi này taobao cũng có.. nhưng quên mất là nó tên gì  :Wink: 


http://www.hossmachine.info/projects_7.html

----------

vudung0907

----------


## terminaterx300

> Điều kiện DIY thiết nghĩ dùng đuôi này là đơn giản và dễ thành công nhất.
> Loại đuôi này taobao cũng có.. nhưng quên mất là nó tên gì 
> 
> 
> http://www.hossmachine.info/projects_7.html


collet trụ R8 thì phải, của thăng tormach

----------


## Nam CNC

R8 bên mình có bán , nhưng cái cartrige ở Tq có bán không ? thấy mấy cái mini milling bây giờ hay dùng , ngày trước có 1 bộ đó nhớ không CKD , bán cho anh Huân rồi , anh Huân lại bán cho người khác . TQ có bán 1 bộ thì mua về DIY dễ dàng , nhưng mấy loại này chưa thấy tốc độ cao chỉ thấy tầm 6000rpm trở lại.

----------

Nhat1984

----------


## occutit

Bác nào đứng ra làm dự án giống dạng kickstarter đê. Tính ra chi phí xong anh em nhào vô làm backer  :Smile: )

----------


## CKD



----------


## Tuấn

Cho em hỏi ngu ngu tí, trong cái hình bác CKD đăng đầu tiên :



thì phần nào là có sẵn, và phần nào là phải tự DIY ạ ?

Em mù tịt về mấy cái của này, đang có dã tâm tìm hiểu thêm chút vì lắm lúc không biết cũng cực. Cái máy phay cơ đểu của em nó hỏng chi đó ở cái trục chính, khi chạy nó kêu lục cục mà tháo ra chả biết mô tê chi cả  :Smile: 

Bác nào  rảnh giải thích giúp em chút ạ
Thanks các bác

----------


## Khoa C3

Phần nào cũng có sẵn cả anh ạ, DIY được hết thì bá đạo quá rồi.
Máy cơ lọc cọc trục chính chắc là ở phần bánh răng bị rơ, hay là thân mòn không ôm khít ổ thì đem mạ, em cũng mới lạ lại chỗ mòn.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Phần nào cũng có sẵn cả anh ạ, DIY được hết thì bá đạo quá rồi.
> Máy cơ lọc cọc trục chính chắc là ở phần bánh răng bị rơ, hay là thân mòn không ôm khít ổ thì đem mạ, em cũng mới lạ lại chỗ mòn.


Thanks bác, đầu năm em mổ nó ra, nhờ các bác chỉ cho chút, sửa 2-3 lần rồi mà cũng chỉ chạy được 1-2 tháng là lại lọc cọc

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy cái món ATC này ghiền rồi nghen

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà trong Mach3, cấu hình tôl change như thế nào?

----------


## CKD

Bác Ga làm phần cơ xong đi, rồi em chạy qua vác về nhà em, là nó atc được ngay ấy mà  :Smile: 

Muốn diy cái này mà nhà chưa có cái lathe, cụ Gà có cao kiến gì ko?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, cái lathe hôm trước bác sửa nó nhỏ lắm, ko làm ATC nổi đâu  :Wink: )

Em có con spindle với đầu ATC rùi, khỏi cần làm nữa, chỉ chưa biết làm sao cấu hình Mach3 thôi  :Wink:  Lão cứ túm lão Nam Sờ Pín là có. Đang thiếu con biến tần, bác có cao kiến gì ko?  :Wink: 

PS: quên, basc Bebegasp đẹp chai có tới 2 con lathe lận. Mình có nên dụ dỗ chả bán rẻ 1 con rồi xin xỏ/dụ dỗ các bác trên diễn đàn bán rẻ các phụ tùng còn thiếu vì sự nghiệp nghiên cứu ATC  :Smile: )?

----------


## Nam CNC

máy tiện thì liên quan cái gì đến ATC ta ? nhớ lại mấy con spindle hối trước tiếc quá , nhất là mấy con thuỵ sỹ ,

----------


## CKD

Sự nghiệp diy spindle atc thì sự góp sức của lathe là rất quan trọng

----------


## Gamo

Hình như cái tool  holder phải tiện từ a-z á, ví dụ cái núm...

Ủa, mà hình như anh em chưa có ai đủ trình làm cnc lathe hả?  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Vì toàn là thép (có cả thép cứng) nên máy DIY chịu không thấu bác ạ. Muốn chơi thì phải máy xịn, CNC hay tay đều được.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Cái ATC này muốn làm tốt thì phải dùng cây thước của bác Nam CNC may ra mới đạt độ chính xác cao.
Cần dùng cây thước này  :Big Grin:  http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...tutoyo-moi-100

Mời các bác tham khảo http://www.cnczone.com/forums/vertic...e-project.html
Tác giả *H.O* trên cnczone.com http://www.cnczone.com/forums/members/h-o.html

_Để chính xác nội dung.. xin QUOTE luôn tiếng anh.._




> Hi everybody,
> New here so please tell me if I do something wrong, like posting this in the wrong section or something.
> 
> Now, I've built myself a small milling machine for light machining like aluminum, plastics etc. I've had it for a couple of years and at first I used a Bosch router but quite quickly changed to a homemade ER16 collet spindle. This spindle has proven to work for what I do but I wanted the benefits of quicker and repetable toolchanges and the possibillity to go full ATC (but I probably won't on this machine).
> 
> After quite a while researching other spindle projects here, and elsewhere I started to design around a BT30 holder with a 45 degree pullstud. The final design ended up looking like this:
> 
> 
> The two lower bearings are angular contact 7207BEGAP and the top bearing is a standard 6206. Allthough I'd love to have "special purpose spindle bearings" I hope that these will be good enough. They are universally matched and ground for a light preload. My aim is to be able to run somewhere between 6000-8000 rpm but we'll see.
> ...

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## hoctap256

em đang băng khoăn phần định nghĩa T1 T2 T... 
trên phần cứng để khi trong code có lệnh thay dao nó nhận con nào là T1 T2 Tn... ?

----------


## CKD

Tiếp tục nào http://www.cnczone.com/forums/vertic...e-project.html



> With the lower bearing seat done I brought the OD to its final dimensions 90mm and 125mm for the flange:
> 
> 
> I then made a "plug" that fits in the bore for the lower bearings so that I shouldn't deform the bore when clamping it in the chuck. Then I indicated it as true as I could. I got it to within 0.01mm:
> 
> 
> Then I machined off the excess material and made the bore for the top bearing. The live center wasn't big enough to fit in the 62mm bore for the top bearing so I made another plug to use as support while maching the rest of the OD down from 125mm to 90mm:
> 
> 
> When I was ready to finish the top end I found that the fit between the top "plug" and bore was a little too tight so I had to remove the whole setup from the lathe in order to remove the plug. When resetting it up I didn't tighten the the chuck enough (I was affraid to deform the lower bearing bore)and the whole housing came loose while finishing off the top end....ouch... It seems to be OK though, time will tell. (You can see the dents from the jaws in the photo)

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> em đang băng khoăn phần định nghĩa T1 T2 T... 
> trên phần cứng để khi trong code có lệnh thay dao nó nhận con nào là T1 T2 Tn... ?


Mach3 có hổ trợ những phần này.. chú Trường không cần phải lo. Về ATC thì cơ bản Mach3 có thể làm mấy việc.
- Quản lý được vị trí dao.
- Offset chiều dài dao.
- Có thể dùng với Probe để tự đo chiều dài dao.. offset chiều dài dao tự động.

Cơ bản là có thể tự động hoàn toàn việc thay dao  :Big Grin:

----------

hoctap256

----------


## CKD

Tiếp tục nào http://www.cnczone.com/forums/vertic...tml#post325047




> When the housing was done I started to make the internal parts of the spindle. The gripper, drawbar and the tube that will house the drawbar assembly. I don't have any photos of the actuall machining but here's a few of the finnished parts.
> 
> Drawbar with springs, the gripper and tube and a BT30 holder:
> 
> 
> Here's the tube and gripper viewed from the end that grips the toolholder. The holes in the gripper is a reamed to 6mm for the balls but not quite all the way thru to prevent the balls from falling out.
> 
> 
> And here's another one when it's assembled. When the springs pull the drawbar up, the chamfer in the tube will force the balls inwards gripping around the pullstud of the holder. A pnuematic cylinder will push the drawbar down to release the tool - I believe this is how most toolchanger works. This assembly will then be mounted inside the spindle from the top as can be seen in the 3D model in the first post.

----------

Gamo

----------


## hoctap256

Chắc em lại phải mò mẫm thằng mach3 rồi... hazz đang có ý tưởng chơi nhiều Tool trên con lathe tự chế ...!

----------


## CKD

Tiếp tục http://www.cnczone.com/forums/vertic...tml#post325052




> Next task to tackle was making the actual spindleshaft. It's made of steel (2511) and the lower end will be hardened and ground. Here's a photo of how it looked after the first operation:
> 
> 
> The threads are M32 X 1,5 and will be used to press the inner rings of the two lower bearing together. The outer rings will be pressed together by the lower flange. What's left to do here is an internal thread at the top that will be used to hold the drawbar assembly in place as well as preloading the spring washers. And to machine it to length and turn the taper for the toolholder.
> 
> Turning the taper wasn't as easy as I thought it would be, (never done it before) it took two testpieces and a lot of fine adjusting the cross-slide to get it good enough.
> 
> Here's a photo of the setup I did when milling the slots for the drivdogs. I made a "collet" to hold the shaft while maching the taper and used it in this setup as well to clamp the shaft between two vee-blocks.
> 
> ...


Cái khó nhất theo CKD là vụ cái trục này. Bên ngoài thì không ngại vì CKD làm hoài, góc côn cũng không quá khó, nhưng lỗ & bật bên trong thì chưa tìm được giải pháp toàn vẹn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Bác H.O này cũng DIY luôn cái C-frame.. http://www.cnczone.com/forums/vertic...tml#post325272




> After sending the parts out for hardening and grinding I made the flange that will keep the lower bearings outer races togehter as well as house the seal. It turned out quite nice:
> 
> 
> I also picked up a pneumatic cylinder for the drawbar. It's a 100mm bore, double acting and will provide the required force to compress the spring washers. It has a stroke of 50mm which is way to long so I'll probably end up shortening it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> If my calcualtions are right the clamping force will be around 3000N and it will take around 4500N to press the drawbar down far enough for the tool to come out.
> 
> And this is how it hopefully will end when it's done:
> ...

----------

vudung0907

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, mà sao mấy chú Tây làm được mà anh em ta làm ko được ta?

----------


## anhcos

> Cái khó nhất theo CKD là vụ cái trục này. Bên ngoài thì không ngại vì CKD làm hoài, góc côn cũng không quá khó, nhưng lỗ & bật bên trong thì chưa tìm được giải pháp toàn vẹn.


Lỗ bên trong đáng ngại vì dao yếu thì càng vào sâu càng cong nên lỗ sẽ nhỏ dần. Phải làm một con dao có đường kính gần bằng lỗ mới được. Lúc đó thì tay nghề cần phải xịn hơn vì không thấy đường mà làm. Tiện CNC thì không có gì để nói nữa... 




> Hmm, mà sao mấy chú Tây làm được mà anh em ta làm ko được ta?


Làm thì được nhưng phải có máy tiện ngon một tí. Vì yêu cầu độ đồng tâm khá cao mà.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Tiếp theo http://www.cnczone.com/forums/vertic...tml#post347010




> Finally things starts to come together. I got the grinded shaft back the other day - looks absolutely beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cleaned the two lower bearings and packed them with grease. The recomended amount for 72XX series bearings is 1.3cm³ but I didn't have any good way to measure that so I filled them, rotated, whiped off excess, rotated again and so on.
> 
> ...

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Tiếp theo http://www.cnczone.com/forums/vertic...tml#post347438




> After having the shaft in the freezer and the housing in the oven for a while they slipped together quite smoothly. The upper bearing, on the other hand took some convincing to get into place. In this photo it's about half way down to it's final destination but after a while I got it all the way down.
> 
> 
> At first the spindle turned very easily but after mounting the lower flange, introducing the preload, it's a bit harder to turn but it's still really smooth. I left the seal out for now.
> 
> Then I assembled the drawbar and mounted the belleville washers for as little force as possible and did a crude test. I had to push quite hard to get the drawbar down enough for the pullstud to "click" in - it actually seems as if this is going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Next task is to cut off the pneumatic cylinders and fabricate four standoffs so it can be mounted. Then I will make more tests with increased spring force.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Khoa C3

Cụ nào chế cái mài tròn đi, máy tiện em có rồi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Lỗ bên trong đáng ngại vì dao yếu thì càng vào sâu càng cong nên lỗ sẽ nhỏ dần. Phải làm một con dao có đường kính gần bằng lỗ mới được. Lúc đó thì tay nghề cần phải xịn hơn vì không thấy đường mà làm. Tiện CNC thì không có gì để nói nữa... 
> 
> 
> Làm thì được nhưng phải có máy tiện ngon một tí. Vì yêu cầu độ đồng tâm khá cao mà.


nếu trục ko quá dài, tầm 400 đổ lại thì khoan lỗ trước, trui mài xong đi cắt dây cũng dc 

nhưng nếu thế phải tính toán lại cái bậc lò xo kéo

p/s khoan lỗ sau chỉ có các nhà máy Z ngoài bắc mới xử nổi thôi, đám đó chuyên khoan nòng súng mà  :Cool:

----------

anhcos

----------


## Luyến

nếu làm tất cả các việc lắp thành spindle gần hoàn chỉnh sau đó lắp lên máy phay lập trình phay thành tiện để Tiện góc côn và mài côn trực tiếp trên đó sau đó mới lắp hệ thống kẹp rút atc có được không các thím?

----------


## Khoa C3

Khó chỉnh trục quay spindle vuông với mặt bàn?

----------


## Gamo

> Tiếp theo http://www.cnczone.com/forums/vertic...tml#post347010


Khi mình dùng pp nóng lạnh này để gắn cốt với bạc đạn thì lỡ làm sai thì làm sao gỡ ta?

----------


## Luyến

> Khó chỉnh trục quay spindle vuông với mặt bàn?


chỉ ngại công đoạn trui thôi bác ạ. Trục spindle không Vuong góc lúc đó sai góc côn sẽ chỉnh được. tiện thô xong đo lại tính góc côn rồi tiện tinh lại là Ok.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Khi mình dùng pp nóng lạnh này để gắn cốt với bạc đạn thì lỡ làm sai thì làm sao gỡ ta?


gõ ra thôi chứ đâu có sao, xui xui hỏng cái bạc đạn thôi
thực ra nóng lạnh hoặc nóng không thôi cũng đủ rồi, vì cốt mài chính xác = lỗ trong, nên khi lắp ghép hơi khó
chứ bọn chuyên repair nó chỉ cần khò nóng là lắp vào nhẹ nhàng àh



> chỉ ngại công đoạn trui thôi bác ạ. Trục spindle không Vuong góc lúc đó sai góc côn sẽ chỉnh được. tiện thô xong đo lại tính góc côn rồi tiện tinh lại là Ok.


tiện lại cái côn BT thì có thằng từng làm rồi, nhưng chỉ là chữa cháy thôi, thì tất cả phải phá thôi, xong trui, xong đem ra tinh lại hết mới chuẩn, nhưng làm thế gia công hơi bị phê, lại không chính xác

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Khó ở chỗ mài thì em phải hỏi chỗ ông anh em. Ổng đi Đức về nói về trình mài thì ổng có số má. Ổng có mấy bao tải bột ô xít nhôm thô tinh các loại. Cần thì em xin 1 xẻng về bác nào cần thì em chia cho 1 thìa có mà mài tẹt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

nói chung trình mài trong mài ngoài ở VN thừa sức làm, trước thằng anh từng đi mài con BT40 rồi

chỉ có gia công chính xác bên trong thôi, các bậc với khoan lỗ,

----------


## Khoa C3

Hơi xấu tý nhưng có 400k, em phải suy nghĩ lại  :Frown: 

Link taobao

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu tính thì tính cái cây còn bạc đạn đó , chỉ cần cái áo và bộ kẹp rút nữa là xong . Nhưng đụng đến chỉ học thôi chứ xài mua nguyên em xài ngon hơn heheheh , về kích thước anh thấy nó to lắm à.

----------


## Khoa C3

Link taobao

----------

anhcos

----------


## Luyến

tao bao thì thiếu gì bác có loại đẹp long lanh chứ loại này tính gì ạ. anh em diy phần trục này đỉnh hơn còn roto thì mua của TQ. sắt fe thì lấy ở hà nội... khuyến khích anh em diy 1 cái spindle ATC buid-in cho đúng tinh thần cncprovn  :Big Grin: 

@ kẻ hủy diệt 3000
theo em cứ tiện lỗ suốt và góc côn thô bên trong tiện trục lắp bi trui cao tần các vị trí ưu tiên >> mài chính xác vị trí lắp bi trước. các chi tiết hạ bậc bên trong thì tiện rời bên ngoài xong đưa vào dùng ốc chí định vị lại.

----------


## Gamo

hoho, cố lên các cao thủ, em đặt 1 con ATC nếu bác nào làm đc

----------


## Nam CNC

em nói thẳng cho các bác biết vậy .

Đúng tinh thần phải DIY 1 con cho nó ngon thì chỉ là thể hiện tài năng thôi , cố gắng lắm làm 1 em cũng được nhưng runout 0.01 và cấp độ rung G1 ( tấm 4000rpm ) đã là hết xí quách , chưa kể thời gian và công sức .... nói chung xong hết các bác sẽ được lợi 1 vố kiến thức chế tạo nhưng thực tế 1 xíu về hiệu quả kinh tế em nghĩ là không đáng để làm hàng loạt cho anh em hay cho dân kĩ thuật.

Với hơn 600ÚSD đã có 1 BT30 thay dao bằng chốt , chạy dây belt hoàn chỉnh ra hồn với 4 bạc 7xxxP4 , runout tầm 0.002mm , 12000rpm , hồi trước bác nhatson đưa cái link mà em không nhớ nhờ bác ấy lần nữa vậy , sau đó mua biến tần V1000 yaskawa 2.2kw ( đã có hàng hehehe ) tìm thêm em 1.5hp hay 3hp AC servo nữa thì vô địch cho máy nhỏ nhỏ rồi , tối đa các bác mất 20Tr ( chưa đến 1000USD ) các bác có 1 em ATC BT30 hoàn chỉnh, chém sắt như bùn ( thêm dao xịn ) . Vậy cuối cùng em hỏi rằng các bác trong nước làm được như vậy không với giá này ?


Em luôn khuyến khích bác nào có điều kiện thì cứ làm , các bác làm thì ít nhất anh em sẽ học và hiểu nhiều kĩ thuật chế tạo , chứ anh em đây chỉ biết chay hay với lí thuyết chứ thực tế là số 0... cố lên bác KhoaC3 và bác Luyến hay CKD.


@ Gà Mờ ... 1 em ATC bèo bèo TQ cho chạy gỗ ISO 15 hay ISO 20 là hơn 30tr mà mới dùng bạc đạn 6xxxC mà thôi , muốn lên kim loại thì tầm 3500 USD nhé , còn hàng của G7 thì hehehehe tầm 8000USD trở lên với ISO 30  ..... mấy hôm này chú tìm hiểu nhiều thì nắm giá hết rồi mà. Thỉnh thoảng canh me trên ebay có mấy em builtin tầm 1500USD trở lại của colombo hay HSD hen , còn không thì precise cũng quá xá luôn.

----------

vudung0907

----------


## Diyodira

Ở VN chắc không đủ điều kiện sx thương mại mấy cái này, nhưng nếu diy để dùng thì nên làm.

----------


## terminaterx300

mấy cái hình của đồng chí Khoa C3 là cốt của brother lớn, hàng này VN này nhiều lém, mình đang cầm 2-3 cái lận

----------


## Khoa C3

Ối ối, không có em ở đây đâu nhé, em nhiều hàng ngon rồi. Quan điểm về pín xưa nay của em vẫn là: ưu tiên mua hàng hãng về dùng vì biết chắc mình không làm được như thế. Mấy cái cục kia chú Vũ gửi cho thấy nó rẻ quá nên tính mua về nghịch và nghịch chạy dc thì dùng vào việc khác chứ không có phay bào gì cả hehe.

----------


## Gamo

Ột ột, thế bạn Nam đẹp chai canh bãi ve chai giùm tau cái  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Gà Mờ ới ,,,,, bác giả bộ gà mờ hay sao mà em lụm được con ngon mà chuyện nhượng cho bác ???? mơ quá đê , em chuyển cho bác con precise kia là tiếc lòi ruột rồi ạ , đừng có mơ con khác nhé.

Hôm nào qua em , em cho xem con Precise SC42 cắt đồng thau thực tế cho mà xem , xem xong phê như con dê.

----------


## Gamo

À, con $16,000USD mà chạy ko nhảy kim đồng hồ đó hả? Con đó có ATC luôn đúng hem? :x :x :x

Hehe, ko có thằng nào hốt mà mày chê là tao lấy  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

bán gì nữa đâu , ngon quá rồi , ngu sao bán... ATC cán dao 6mm , 40000rpm tại 150V .

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ừa, nhìn con đó thì ghiền thiệt. Cha Nam này nhiều đồ ngon

----------


## CKD

Kết hợp với auto Z, là đại ca Nam bấm nút xong đi cafe, uống xong ly cafe thì đi lụm xèng cho vào túi. Kiếm xèng quá đơn giản  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

nói được làm được à , mấy ông không qua giải quyết mấy cái ông nói thì liệu à

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, vụ auto Z là sao?  :Smile: )

----------


## terminaterx300

auto Z tức là set tâm phôi xong, bắt đầu chạy thì đầu dao tự tới điểm để đo rồi bù Z vào working piece, rồi là chạy, ko cần phải đo Z nữa

----------

Gamo, zentic

----------


## Gamo

Àh, tức là auto zero? Thế thì làm sao mà bấm nút xong đi uống cà phê được?  :Wink: 

Trừ phi chả có ATC & probe...

----------


## CKD

ATC có rồi đó..., chỉ thiếu auto z là cafe lụm xèng được roài

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Auto zero Z hả? cái đó là chuyện nhỏ với lão CKD  :Big Grin: 

Tưởng lão chế được con probe hoặc phát minh ra cách nào ko dùng probe  :Wink:

----------


## anhcos

Làm ra được món này cũng không quá khó, tuy nhiên chỉ để thỏa mãn máy diy thôi chứ chi phí gia công và nhiệt luyện chắc không rẻ hơn đi mua được.
Mình cứ ra bãi canh me mua thôi, khó ở chỗ đồ bãi khó mà tim được loại gọn nhẹ như diy, rồi lại thêm nhiều tay khác cũng canh như mình nữa.

----------


## Luyến

em nhìn thấy họ trui cao tần bên ngoài ống rồi còn trui phần bên trong ống thì trui kiểu gì các bác nhỉ ?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## terminaterx300

> em nhìn thấy họ trui cao tần bên ngoài ống rồi còn trui phần bên trong ống thì trui kiểu gì các bác nhỉ ?


chuẩn là phải trui thể tích toàn bộ cốt và vỏ

trui cao tần chỉ làm cứng bề mặt vật liệu, chỗ chịu và bạc đạn thôi, còn bên trong mềm èo

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

Việc đầu tiên là phải làm được con phay dữ

----------

Gamo, Luyến, vudung0907

----------


## Luyến

Anh em DIY cho đúng tình thần thôi còn đặt tiêu chuẩn cao quá thì chắc không có cái atc diy của cncprovn nào ra đời đâu. Bên tây họ vẫn làm và vẫn có đồ chơi đấy thôi tiêu chí của anh em là ngon,bổ, rẻ, thỏa mãn..

----------


## CKD

Bản vẽ ATC BT30 khá chi tiết từ bà Chị tên Na

----------

Luyến, vudung0907

----------


## CKD

Bác nào chơi gỗ, độ chính xác không cần cao thì đây.... *Craftsman QuickRout*










Thằng này nó test với nhôm luôn

----------


## CKD

Một số loại tool holder được dùng trong ATC

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## anhcos

Cái loại chuôi tròn kia nó giữ bằng cách nào vậy ta. Không lẽ nó có khớp 2 nữa ôm vào 2 bên.

----------


## Gamo

Nếu vậy thì loại nào CKD & lão Nam già làm được? :x :x :x

----------


## CKD

Về mặt thiết kế thì làm theo chuẩn R8 là dễ làm nhất

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, trong dãy trên, thằng nào là R8 vậy? :x :x :x

----------


## Nam CNC

thằng đầu tiên.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Thằng đầu tiên cũng không phải. Nó chỉ là adapter nối dài thôi. R8 thì nó gần giống vậy

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cái BT30 kiểu này có anh em nào làm được hem? :x :x :x
(Em mù cơ khí)

http://www.machsupport.com/forum/ind...?topic=22080.0

----------


## Nam CNC

làm thì không ai chịu làm đâu gà mờ ơi , đi mua cho lẹ và chính xác nữa.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, để mua vậy. Giá khoảng bao nhiêu ta?

----------


## Nam CNC

hơn 600USD cho 1 em mới của china , 5tr cho 1 em 2nd japan , nhưng tìm được kích thước như mong muốn chán lắm , tao còn 1 em ATC BT15 kìa , ham hố xúc luôn đi hehehehe... nói chơi thôi hàng sưu tầm không bán nữa.

Con prescise ATC tao yêu nó quá , gắn nó lên chạy phê thiệt , khỏi sợ độ runout luôn , chạy 1 phát ăn liền , chính xác tuyệt vời hehehe ngày trước không bán nữa là 1 may mắn.


CKD , anh mới gắn lên là nhức nhối rồi , tạm hài lòng với thay dao tuần tự bằng tay.... lo sợ ATC liên hoàn tự động , giữa đường 1 em gãy mũi thì toi luôn miếng đồng , nhất là mấy con dao V-Bit nó đỏng đảnh dễ gãy quá. Còn con máy màu đỏ kia thì chờ đợi rảnh rảnh làm bộ thay dao tự động mới được... con be bé ấy phay nhôm đồng phê thiệt , chưa test với sắt... PPgas qua thương lượng đi , ưu tiên chiến hữu gần nhà nha. Ông CKD kia có mấy con máy ghê lắm , còn thêm con Cframe ve dzai của em nữa , con đó chém sắt cũng được luôn , hắn không thiếu máy  cày cuốc đâu đừng e ngại hắn.

----------

Gamo, ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tao cũng đang muốn chiêm ngưỡng. Tại thấy con đó bé xíu thì sao bằng mấy con gấu ta?

ATC thì thật ra hô hào anh em lao lên thui chứ tao chỉ iu con Precise ATC 300W chôm của mày thôi  :Wink:  Xếp hàng thứ 2 là con mày đang dùng  :Wink: 

Thật ra đang lăn tăn cái vụ Cnc Router kiêm Cnc Drilling. Kẹt là phay nhôm nhưng lại là khoan sắt => bấy lâu nay là đánh dấu rồi khoan bên ngoài.

----------


## ppgas

> hơn 600USD cho 1 em mới của china , 5tr cho 1 em 2nd japan , nhưng tìm được kích thước như mong muốn chán lắm , tao còn 1 em ATC BT15 kìa , ham hố xúc luôn đi hehehehe... nói chơi thôi hàng sưu tầm không bán nữa.
> 
> Con prescise ATC tao yêu nó quá , gắn nó lên chạy phê thiệt , khỏi sợ độ runout luôn , chạy 1 phát ăn liền , chính xác tuyệt vời hehehe ngày trước không bán nữa là 1 may mắn.
> 
> 
> CKD , anh mới gắn lên là nhức nhối rồi , tạm hài lòng với thay dao tuần tự bằng tay.... lo sợ ATC liên hoàn tự động , giữa đường 1 em gãy mũi thì toi luôn miếng đồng , nhất là mấy con dao V-Bit nó đỏng đảnh dễ gãy quá. Còn con máy màu đỏ kia thì chờ đợi rảnh rảnh làm bộ thay dao tự động mới được... con be bé ấy phay nhôm đồng phê thiệt , chưa test với sắt... PPgas qua thương lượng đi , ưu tiên chiến hữu gần nhà nha. Ông CKD kia có mấy con máy ghê lắm , còn thêm con Cframe ve dzai của em nữa , con đó chém sắt cũng được luôn , hắn không thiếu máy  cày cuốc đâu đừng e ngại hắn.


Hehe... trước tiên là cảm ơn tấm lòng hàng xóm  :Smile: , một đống ze chai ở nhà với bao ngày dầm mưa dãi nắng, bao đêm thức trắng loay hoay, bây giờ bỏ thì thương mà vương thì ...đói.  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, hình như có khuyến mãi thêm chiếc Exciter đó...

----------


## nhatson

các cụ cho í kiến chuôi kẹp dao 
IS20 vs BT30 với ah

b.r

----------

vudung0907

----------


## Nam CNC

iso30 bằng em BT30 , khác cái chổ đuôi kéo , còn ISO 20 phải nhỏ hơn BT30 1 cấp rồi ... mà so sánh tiêu chí gì bác 1 Núi

----------


## occutit

> Hehe... trước tiên là cảm ơn tấm lòng hàng xóm , một đống ze chai ở nhà với bao ngày dầm mưa dãi nắng, bao đêm thức trắng loay hoay, bây giờ bỏ thì thương mà vương thì ...đói.


Lúc nào bỏ thì cho em đăng ký cái mặt bàn T :P

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

> iso30 bằng em BT30 , khác cái chổ đuôi kéo , còn ISO 20 phải nhỏ hơn BT30 1 cấp rồi ... mà so sánh tiêu chí gì bác 1 Núi


nếu gia công nhôm sheet 400x1000x20 mm+ khối nhôm <100x100x100mm em nên đầu tư vào iso hay bt ah

----------


## nhatson

em vửa chek lai, spindle atc china loai < 2.2KW toàn iso20

----------


## Khoa C3

Em thấy pín mấy hãng Tây dải công suất <10kw, Aluminium line thì iso30 chiếm đa số, còn Metal line BT chiếm đa số, cao tốc hơn 24k rpm HSK lại nhiều hơn.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Nhat Son kiểm tra kĩ trước khi dzớt con đó nhé , con đó hình như xài 3 bạc 6xxxC thôi chứ không phải bạc 7xxx đâu à , dòng này chỉ dành cho điêu khắc gỗ. Do nó dạng mini nên nó xài Iso 20 là phù hợp ,tại sao là Iso hay BT thì em không biết , chứ BT mấy ông nhật xài , CAT mấy ông Mỹ xài , Iso mấy ông châu âu xài , chứ góc côn hay tiếp xúc thì em biết Bt và iso như nhau , chỉ khác độ cao và đường kính cái đuôi kéo thì phải.


HSK là chuẩn mới sau này ( mới thôi chứ cũng lâu rồi ) nó có nhiều ưu điểm hơn mấy dòng BT , hôm qua cha Nam mập ngồi giáo huấn 1 hơi , hiểu thêm chút xíu. Chứ về tốc độ thì em nào cũng tốc độ nhanh được cả , cân bằng động được là quay tới bến luôn.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> bác Nhat Son kiểm tra kĩ trước khi dzớt con đó nhé , con đó hình như xài 3 bạc 6xxxC thôi chứ không phải bạc 7xxx đâu à , dòng này chỉ dành cho điêu khắc gỗ. Do nó dạng mini nên nó xài Iso 20 là phù hợp ,tại sao là Iso hay BT thì em không biết , chứ BT mấy ông nhật xài , CAT mấy ông Mỹ xài , Iso mấy ông châu âu xài , chứ góc côn hay tiếp xúc thì em biết Bt và iso như nhau , chỉ khác độ cao và đường kính cái đuôi kéo thì phải.
> 
> 
> HSK là chuẩn mới sau này ( mới thôi chứ cũng lâu rồi ) nó có nhiều ưu điểm hơn mấy dòng BT , hôm qua cha Nam mập ngồi giáo huấn 1 hơi , hiểu thêm chút xíu. Chứ về tốc độ thì em nào cũng tốc độ nhanh được cả , cân bằng động được là quay tới bến luôn.


2 con 7 ở đầu + 1 con 6 ở đuôi ah
bạc 7 nhiều hay ít ko quan trọng , vấn đề em thấy quan trọng là bạc 7 đó của japan hay eu hay china thôi ah

----------


## Nam CNC

giá chát không bác 1 núi ??? mấy chú chinese này ậm ừ lắm , nói bạc nhập khẩu japan hay germany chứ khi tháo ra có cái hiệu nào đâu , nó trơn lùi , hoạ lắm có cái mã bạc bao nhiêu.... mà nói thiệt , em tháo ra xem thử chẳng hiểu sao mà mấy chú ấy mua cái bạc ở đâu mà serie 7xxxC mà có nắp bích cao su mới ác , làm em phải đắn đo tranh cãi mãi, cuối cùng tháo luôn cái nắp cao su ra thì mới biết nó kiểu 7xxx , không lẽ mấy chú japan hay germany thiết kế riêng 1 dòng bạc 7xxx cho đồ gỗ nên có nắp cao su ???? HAHAHA đúng là mấy chú chinese.

----------


## nhatson

> giá chát không bác 1 núi ??? mấy chú chinese này ậm ừ lắm , nói bạc nhập khẩu japan hay germany chứ khi tháo ra có cái hiệu nào đâu , nó trơn lùi , hoạ lắm có cái mã bạc bao nhiêu.... mà nói thiệt , em tháo ra xem thử chẳng hiểu sao mà mấy chú ấy mua cái bạc ở đâu mà serie 7xxxC mà có nắp bích cao su mới ác , làm em phải đắn đo tranh cãi mãi, cuối cùng tháo luôn cái nắp cao su ra thì mới biết nó kiểu 7xxx , không lẽ mấy chú japan hay germany thiết kế riêng 1 dòng bạc 7xxx cho đồ gỗ nên có nắp cao su ???? HAHAHA đúng là mấy chú chinese.


giá ko rẻ 1800 ~2200 usd ah
bearing 7 chắc chắn là đồ china, về hoạt động em sure là ở mức chấp nhận được nếu gia công gỗ , nhôm, đồng 
anh làm việc với mấy chú sao chứ, mấy chú chổ em okies nói okies, ko guud nó nói ko guud ah, 
trước khi em hỏi nó spindle atc china nó nói thảng dỏm lắm dừng dùng, cần thì phải dùng HSD, giờ thì nó nói tạm ổn rồi  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## Luyến

em không biết thực hư trang này thế nào nhưng chị na giới thiệu là iso20. mà giá cũng hạt rẻ.
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...ucket=6#detail

----------


## CKD

Không biết chứ, như hình bác L thì nó chỉ là motor kéo đai thôi, giải nhiệt gió.

----------


## nhatson

> Không biết chứ, như hình bác L thì nó chỉ là motor kéo đai thôi, giải nhiệt gió.


motor, dùng để kéo con spindle iso 20

----------


## nhatson

atc chế, trường phái này cũng hay ah  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

trước em cũng mơ mộng nhiều lém
show thêm tý hàng choa máu 




cảo ra lấy rotor với stator làm built-in cũng dc nhẩy  :Cool:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

> trước em cũng mơ mộng nhiều lém
> show thêm tý hàng choa máu 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cảo ra lấy rotor với stator làm built-in cũng dc nhẩy


Chắc là được bác ơi bác đi tiên phong đi em sẽ phá con spindle máy tiện của em ra và đi theo bác. Chế thành vỏ vuông cho nó máu.: *D

----------


## Gamo

Hóng tác phẩm của các bác!

Giải trí: đố các cụ, thằng BlurryCustoms trong video của cụ Nhật Sơn nằm ở đâu?
http://www.blurrycustoms.com/#!form__map/c24vq

----------


## Khoa C3

EM đoán ở mẽo.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Trật lất, ở VN, bác ko tin kiểm tra hình lại xem  :Wink:  ;P

----------


## terminaterx300

Vãi cả VN :v

cóa cái đại lộ cựu chiến binh VN thoai

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

các cụ cho em hỏi nguyên lý của mấy cái đầu ATC dạng này với ạ. em nghĩ mãi mà không ra.  :Mad:

----------


## CKD

Bác nghĩ về cái gì? Nó bình thường thôi mà

----------


## Nam CNC

do bác Luyến không thấy khi nén nên thắc mắc đó mà , em đi bãi thấy 1 số cơ cấu lắp ghép ống khí nén hay thuỷ lực có thể xoay tròn tròn vô tư mà không bị xì hơi hay xì dầu gì cả , những cơ cấu đó áp dụng vào cái này nên mấy co giắc hay ống hơi được dấu bên trong nên nó gọn đẹp vậy đó, chứ nó vẫn có ben dầu hay khí nén để đạp nhả đầu dao.

----------


## Luyến

> Bác nghĩ về cái gì? Nó bình thường thôi mà


em nghĩ về cơ cấu quay trục chính, cấu tạo soay của cái hộp số, mở thay dao... em tìm mãi mà chưa có bản vẽ cụ thể nào để em xem bác ạ.

@ namcnc 
dấu được mấy cái dây thợ đi nhìn gọn và đẹp quá bác ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Nhật đã viết bài rồi, sẵn khoe luôn cho anh em xem nhé biết đâu anh em thích là nhích à , mà cho hỏi con ATC đó là built-in hay qua dây đai ?

----------


## CKD

Cùng lắm bác gởi hình qua mail (dưới sign) cho mình, mình post giúp cho ạ. Ủng hộ a/e DIYer nước nhà.

----------


## hung1706

Thân chào các bác ! Em vừa lụm 2 cái kẹp dao NT này về (hehe cũng phài mua chứ ở đâu mà có lụm thì chả tới tay em  :Big Grin:  ). Thấy hàng Japan còn mới mới nên máu ngâm cứu nổi lên rồi lại làm hại cái túi tiền. Thôi thì cho em xin úp vài hình ảnh lên cái mục ATC này, tiện thể cho em hỏi mua cái Collet NT đen đen trong hình ở đâu và cái đầu ATC của cái NT này đào đâu ra vậy ạ  :Big Grin: 
Vài hình thực tế :




Em xin cảm ơn! hehe

----------


## terminaterx300

> Thân chào các bác ! Em vừa lụm 2 cái kẹp dao NT này về (hehe cũng phài mua chứ ở đâu mà có lụm thì chả tới tay em  ). Thấy hàng Japan còn mới mới nên máu ngâm cứu nổi lên rồi lại làm hại cái túi tiền. Thôi thì cho em xin úp vài hình ảnh lên cái mục ATC này, tiện thể cho em hỏi mua cái Collet NT đen đen trong hình ở đâu và cái đầu ATC của cái NT này đào đâu ra vậy ạ 
> Vài hình thực tế :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em xin cảm ơn! hehe


xin chia buồn với đồng chí

hàng của đồng chí thuộc hạng khủng cmn khiếp

trình đội DIYer thế giới cũng chưa dám mó tới 

em nó chính là chuẩn HSK , theo quan sát thì là HSK-A63 

nếu đồng chí có nhã hứng thì có thể nhượng lại cho mình để sưu tầm là chính

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Em về nhà ngẫm lại thì cũng thành thật chia buồn với chính em luôn bác à  :Wink: 
Mã em nó là NT HSK 40A đó bác. Thôi thì để em ngâm cứu vài hôm cho ấm tay rồi em nhượng lại cho bác (chắc là 1 trong 2 con cho bác ngâm cứu nhé bác, con kia em ngâm tiếp  :Smile: ) )
Lót dép ngồi hóng vài hôm xem có ông Bụp nào hiện ra cứu vớt đời em không hehe

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em về nhà ngẫm lại thì cũng thành thật chia buồn với chính em luôn bác à 
> Mã em nó là NT HSK 40A đó bác. Thôi thì để em ngâm cứu vài hôm cho ấm tay rồi em nhượng lại cho bác (chắc là 1 trong 2 con cho bác ngâm cứu nhé bác, con kia em ngâm tiếp ) )
> Lót dép ngồi hóng vài hôm xem có ông Bụp nào hiện ra cứu vớt đời em không hehe


Khó của Nam Cường rồi,keke
nhà mình có 2 đầu HSK-A40, 1 con Er16, 1 con shrink fit
nói chung ngâm là chính, cứu chả nổi  :Cool:

----------


## thuhanoi

Bũa trước thấy mấy cây thèm thuồng nhờ bác KhoaC3 lượm giúp nhưng bác ấy cảnh báo và tra cứu thấy mấy em collet SK đắt lòi nên thụt luôn.

----------


## Luyến

> Thân chào các bác ! Em vừa lụm 2 cái kẹp dao NT này về (hehe cũng phài mua chứ ở đâu mà có lụm thì chả tới tay em  ). Thấy hàng Japan còn mới mới nên máu ngâm cứu nổi lên rồi lại làm hại cái túi tiền. Thôi thì cho em xin úp vài hình ảnh lên cái mục ATC này, tiện thể cho em hỏi mua cái Collet NT đen đen trong hình ở đâu và cái đầu ATC của cái NT này đào đâu ra vậy ạ 
> Vài hình thực tế :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em xin cảm ơn! hehe


cục đen nhẻm nhem này của bác là đầu chuck lắp mũi taro bác ạ.

----------


## terminaterx300

nếu ko lầm thì cái HSK-a40 này mình có 1 bộ clamp manual ................... haiz

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác Luyến quá chuẩn  :Big Grin: . Lúc mua em ngỡ là kẹp dao cốt 6mm. Ờ thôi thì cốt 6 có cả khối dao mà thay vào, về nhà gỡ ra lắp dao 6 vào nó xoay vòng vòng nhức đầu quá, nhét mũi tảo 6 vào ngay khớp, nó cứng ngắt. Chua lè luôn haha =)).

----------


## Luyến

> Khó của Nam Cường rồi,keke
> nhà mình có 2 đầu HSK-A40, 1 con Er16, 1 con shrink fit
> nói chung ngâm là chính, cứu chả nổi


Bác cho em hỏi ngu tí ạ. Size Cán dao HSK-A63 nó có to bằng dao BT40 không?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bác cho em hỏi ngu tí ạ. Size Cán dao HSK-A63 nó có to bằng dao BT40 không?


cán HSK thì bác cứ hiểu số tức là fi bự nhất của cán dao, HSK 40 thì fi bự nhất là 40, 50 thì là 50 63 80 100  :Cool: 

trước đọc đâu thì hsk-a50 ~ bt40, hsk-a63 là ~ bt50

----------

Luyến

----------


## terminaterx300

tham khảo clamping force các chuẩn, CAT hay SK thì tương đương với BT
http://tacrockford.com/product/gauge...amping-forces/

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Vâng bác. em nghe đồn là bác có 2 đầu spindle HSK 63 chi đó :* lộ hàng roài bác khoe luôn cho em xem đi.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cái đầu HSK hơi hiếm à, em cũng lót dép ngồi hóng vài hình cho biết đây  :Big Grin: . Còn 2 đầu Hsk 40 anh Nam có dự án cho em nó chưa anh?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Vâng bác. em nghe đồn là bác có 2 đầu spindle HSK 63 chi đó :* lộ hàng roài bác khoe luôn cho em xem đi.


cướp đâu ra đồng chí, ngoài bãi thì có, mà nói rồi là tương đương size con BT50, chả máy nào chơi nổi với nó cả, nặng sơ sơ tầm 200 ký

----------

Luyến

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hehe cái đầu HSK hơi hiếm à, em cũng lót dép ngồi hóng vài hình cho biết đây . Còn 2 đầu Hsk 40 anh Nam có dự án cho em nó chưa anh?


quăng qua đây ghi sổ nợ, từ từ trả ................ dạo này đang khô cmn máu oài  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> cướp đâu ra đồng chí, ngoài bãi thì có, mà nói rồi là tương đương size con BT50, chả máy nào chơi nổi với nó cả, nặng sơ sơ tầm 200 ký


Máy của em chơi được anh ơi. Cỡ này mới xứng tầm hehe. Bác inbox cho em cái giá nhé.  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> Hôm nay thay bạc đạn spindle làm vài pic a e coi tham khảoĐính kèm 7069Đính kèm 7070


chưa thấy bạc đạn dâu hết ah  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

http://dynospindles.com/vault/techni...les-Part-1.pdf
http://dynospindles.com/vault/techni...les-Part-2.pdf
một số thông tin về spindle

----------


## Ga con

> Hôm nay thay bạc đạn spindle làm vài pic a e coi tham khảoĐính kèm 7069Đính kèm 7070


Con này tapping Fanuc hay Brother thế anh.
Mà lò xo drawbar thế kia thì yếu lắm, chắc dùng cho khoan là chủ yếu.
Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> Con spindle Fanuc bác ơi.loxa lực kẹp tren 350kg phay khoang đều ok hết ko có vấn đề gì cả


Chắc em nhìn nhầm, lò xo xoắn hay đĩa thế bác.
Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> Fannuc chỉ xài lo xo xoắn thui bác ah lo xo đĩa thường là OKUMA mới xài.với lại lực kẹp lớn mới xài lo xo đỉa bác


Nếu lò xo xoắn đường kính cỡ này em nghĩ chắc chỉ tầm max vài chục kg thôi. Mà em toàn gặp lò xo đĩa, chưa gặp cái lò xo xoắn nào.

Mấy con Brother của em toàn dùng tay đòn + cữ hành trình để nhả dao (Z chạy lên, đụng cái cữ nó tác động vào đòn bẩy để nhả dao). Con của em cũng chưa mở ra xem nhưng hình như lò xo đĩa, lực cũng nhẹ lắm.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

brother đây, lò xo đây................  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ATC ko còn xa mà còn quá xa  :Cool:

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hello các cao thủ,

Em đang làm 1 con máy mới để chuyên trị mạch in với air bearing spindle. Dự kiến là sau khi phay xong thì nó sẽ tự thay sang mũi khoan & khoan luôn. Các thím có ai có kinh nghiệm vụ này ko? Chỉ giáo em với, xin đa tạ!

----------


## anhcos

Khoan thì dùng thêm con DC đặt song song với spindlẹ có được không ta, phải dùng thêm 1 cái trục z (A) nữa.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, lão Nam Sờ Pín có tóm cho em 1 con Spindle có thay dao tự động nên khỏi phải chế vụ con DC đặt song song hay trục Z số 2 ợ. Rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi nên lôi em nó ra giải quyết công ăn việc làm cho em nó

----------


## Đi Bụi

Chào các bạn !
Nếu các bạn muốn làm ATC thì alo mình trước mình sắp xếp time dẫn đi xem cơ cấu thay dao của bên mình cung cấp máy mô hình Emco như trung tâm hitech của SPKT

----------

vudung0907

----------


## Diyodira

> Hello các cao thủ,
> 
> Em đang làm 1 con máy mới để chuyên trị mạch in với air bearing spindle. Dự kiến là sau khi phay xong thì nó sẽ tự thay sang mũi khoan & khoan luôn. Các thím có ai có kinh nghiệm vụ này ko? Chỉ giáo em với, xin đa tạ!


Giải pháp tối ưu nhất là 2sờpin với 2 cơ cấu lên xuống độc lập bởi ty hơi.

----------

Gamo, iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

anh gamo nên tham khảo cách của anh Doydira nhé, em thấy 1 máy làm 2 đầu cắt kiểu này rồi chạy rất ok, ko phải nó dùng ty hơi như của anh Diyodira mà nó dùng 2 cái z độc lập, mỗi cái có visme riêng cái này lên thì cái kia xuống. Chưa biết làm thế nào để nó kích hoạt đổi z thôi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> anh gamo nên tham khảo cách của anh Doydira nhé, em thấy 1 máy làm 2 đầu cắt kiểu này rồi chạy rất ok, ko phải nó dùng ty hơi như của anh Diyodira mà nó dùng 2 cái z độc lập, mỗi cái có visme riêng cái này lên thì cái kia xuống. Chưa biết làm thế nào để nó kích hoạt đổi z thôi.


Phức tạp, phức tạp lắm. Bố trí 2 spín nằm vuông góc với nhau, dùng 1 ty hơi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Oi oi, chú Khanh có bộ z 2 vít me như vậy ko?

Hehe, ủa, mà sao lại 2 spin nằm vuông góc với nhau vậy bác Đi Vô Đi Ra?

----------


## Diyodira

đây nè, mình vẽ vội nên cố gắng hình dung nhé, thanks.

làm cơ cấu này thì atc dễ ợt, chẳng qua là trạng thái NO or NC của rơle thôi. chỉ khó là phay miếng sắt màu nâu chuẩn là ok.

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

2 spindle vuông góc, điểm giao của 2 đường vuông góc là trục xoay đó anh, ví dụ spindle 1 đang cắt thì xy lanh đẩy cái rụp spinle 1 xoay theo tâm 90 độ từ 0 độ thành +90, thì spindle 2 đang ở -90 độ sẽ về 0 độ. cơ cấu này nói đơn giản nhưng làm cho chính xác cũng mệt.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> 2 spindle vuông góc, điểm giao của 2 đường vuông góc là trục xoay đó anh, ví dụ spindle 1 đang cắt thì xy lanh đẩy cái rụp spinle 1 xoay theo tâm 90 độ từ 0 độ thành +90, thì spindle 2 đang ở -90 độ sẽ về 0 độ. cơ cấu này nói đơn giản nhưng làm cho chính xác cũng mệt.


đúng rồi cần độ chính xác, nói chung kiểu ATC 2 spin thì kiểu nào cũng phải cần độ chính xác cao hết, nên cơ cấu nào có nhiều ưu điểm thì mình làm nhé. Góc 90 độ này có thể thu nhỏ hơn đến mức có thể thì đỡ tốn hành trình xilanh hơi, trông hệ thống gọn lại.
thanks

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cách của em đây, anh gamo ra bãi mua cái ray con lăn tầm 30, 35,40, 45 tùy anh, dài 300 có 2 con trượt, về cắt ra làm đôi để có 1 cặp ray con lăn hành trình tầm 5cm, gá song song vào trục z, làm thêm chốt định 2 đầu trượt để cố định hành trình lên xuống, khi xy lanh bật, khi có tín hiệu thay dao 1 cái xylanh 1 bật, xylanh 2 tắt, và ngược lại.

----------

Diyodira, Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> cách của em đây, anh gamo ra bãi mua cái ray con lăn tầm 30, 35,40, 45 tùy độ anh, dài 300 có 2 con trượt, về cắt ra làm đôi để có 1 cặp ray con lăn hành trình tầm 5cm, gá song song vào trục z, làm thêm chốt định vì phía z đi xuống, khi có tín hiệu thay dao 1 cái xylanh 1 bật, xylanh 2 tắt, và ngược lại.


đúng, cách của bạn như mình nói ở trên, hai spin lên xuống độc lập.
còn cách dưới tham khảo thêm, vì nó đỡ tốn linh kiện hơn.

----------

Gamo, iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cách của anh diyodira trong mấy cơ cấu cấp phôi tự dộng dùng rất nhiều, khi cần xoay phôi một góc nào đó.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> đây nè, mình vẽ vội nên cố gắng hình dung nhé, thanks.
> 
> làm cơ cấu này thì atc dễ ợt, chẳng qua là trạng thái NO or NC của rơle thôi. chỉ khó là phay miếng sắt màu nâu chuẩn là ok.


Hehe, pp này bá đạo thật. Cảm ơn bác! Từ trước tới giờ em chỉ nghĩ được pp dùng 2 vít me hoặc tự chế đầu ATC.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe lâu lâu em lại xách dép vô ngồi hóng...Tình hình là em có vấp phải cái củ khoai to bự nài nghe nói dân chơi nước ngoài khoai tuy cũng to nhưng còn chưa dám rớ tới nên hơi bị thụt @@. Chủ yếu em up lên để các bác bình phẩm cho em có thêm kinh nghiệm  :Big Grin: .
Anh Nam CNC sắp có đồ chơi mới rồi nhóe, mai mốt em vác qua cho chơi tẹt ga  :Smile: ). Đùa chút chơi chớ chỉ có anh mới chơi nổi củ khoai này quá hehe
Hình ảnh đây ạ  :Big Grin: 

Đầu ATC HSK-A40 mà dân chơi hay nhòm ngó nè. Vòng tua là 15.000 rpm  :Big Grin: 


Cái này chắc là cái cục khí nén đạp nhả dao, có cái van khí mà em chụp hơi tệ nên không thấy, chắc do đói quá hehe


Cái này là cái họng ngậm đầu HSK-A40. Chuôi côn rút, bên trong có ngàm giữ chống trượt dao (giống BT thì phải)


Thiệt là quá hên khi mà buồn ngủ gặp chiếu manh, vô tình quá hợp với 2 em HSK mà em lụm lúc trước  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, Mr.L, Nam CNC, terminaterx300

----------


## hung1706

Thêm cái vi déo cho thấm thêm 1 tí...mai em rảnh em rã ra vệ sinh kaka

----------

Mr.L

----------


## terminaterx300

hàng ngon vãi, ước mơ của mềnh mãi chưa thành  :Frown:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hên là em quyết tâm giữ 2 con HSK nên giờ có xài, tiễn theo bác chắc giờ em cắn lưỡi =)). Mai em up hình đàng hoàng cho các bác ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe trưa hè rãnh rỗi nên tháo ra vệ sinh với ngâm cứu khoa học. Chộp ít hình cho các bác xem đàng hoàng ợ  :Big Grin: .
Con này là con HSK MS108 A40 Cartridge thôi chứ mà phải là con build-in spindle thì em lên mây rồi hehe
Hình chộp nguyên em còn zin, nằm sẵn chuẩn bị để cho anh đập chai lột quần áo em nó kaka

Em có bộ truyền cua-roa hơi bị bảnh tỏn, phía trên là cái đầu khí nén hay sao rứa hiệu GAT made in Germany

Và em nó đã bị lột hết dàn áo, chuẩn bị đồ chơi để lột lun cái quần kaka. 
Anh thợ cảo cứ cảo cho to cái chỗ cần to ra để đè củ khoai bé tí vào mà sức anh ấy có hạn nên đành nằm chèo queo 1 mình  :Smile: )

Cái đầu khí nén cận cảnh, công nhận sáng bóng không tì vết thật. GAT Rotodisk s2. Phía trên còn lột được cái nắp nữa nhưng em vệ sinh xong lại quên không chụp  :Big Grin:  

Cận cảnh cái đầu đạp nhả dao.

.....
Chương trình truyền hình tới đây chấm hết, hẹn các bác ngày hôm sau để anh thợ chuyên sờ-pín làm chuyên mục khám phá khoa học nhòm cho đã kaka
To be continued...!!!

----------

emptyhb, Nam CNC, terminaterx300

----------


## Nam CNC

ngày mai sẽ rõ , em nhìn cái ren và kích thước cái ben , em ứ tin nó là khí nén , có khi là thủy lực chứ không chơi.

----------


## Diyodira

> ngày mai sẽ rõ , em nhìn cái ren và kích thước cái ben , em ứ tin nó là khí nén , có khi là thủy lực chứ không chơi.


Có khi vào air ra oil.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc dám lắm anh , chứ em thấy cái cơ cấu đạp dao bé tẹo làm sao khí nén đủ lực được.

----------


## emptyhb

Các bác làm em thèm rồi đấy!

----------

hung1706

----------


## Nam CNC

thèm thì hỏi mua luôn đi , cha Hưng này chả bán không à , không giữ nổi quá 1 tuần đâu , nhưng ít nhiều cho em kiểm tra trước đã .

----------

hung1706

----------


## emptyhb

> thèm thì hỏi mua luôn đi , cha Hưng này chả bán không à , không giữ nổi quá 1 tuần đâu , nhưng ít nhiều cho em kiểm tra trước đã .


Em đang chờ bác khám.

----------


## hung1706

Há há em thì lúc nào chả bán...túi cạn tiền vì ôm mấy của nợ này nờ  :Smile: ). Các bác cứ để sẵn gạo chờ tin khủng cmn khiếp của em đi ợ. Nhắc mới nhớ em còn đang có tên ghi trong sổ nợ mờ hé hé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

có bộ built in BT 30 nào ko anh Hung???

----------


## hung1706

Kính thưa các bác là xác định con này dùng thủy lực đấy ợ. Dòng GAT Rotodisk S2 HST nhưng con của em áp lực lớn nhất là 80 bar, max được 28k rpm.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe build-in BT30 thì chắc phải nhập bãi nước ngoài rồi chứ VN mà có là dân chơi hét giá lên mấy tầng mây lận à  :Smile: )

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hehe build-in BT30 thì chắc phải nhập bãi nước ngoài rồi chứ VN mà có là dân chơi hét giá lên mấy tầng mây lận à )


cũng hên xui àh, keke

con này kéo 1:1 bằng con fanuc 15k hay 1:2 bằng con 8k thì đẹp mê ly, mỗi tội nặng chết mịa luôn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đang có cái đầu BT40 built-in luôn mà đời xa xưa, 1 cục nặng cũng phải 70-80kg, cái họng côn kẹp dao của nó có tráng 1 lớp nhưa trắng chứ không phải dạng họng thép mài. Nặng oải quá ko sài nỗi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái gì cũng có chỉ sợ không đủ tiền thôi .....

Sơ sơ chuẩn bị trên đường về có 4 em ATC iso 25 , tầm 18kg thôi , 30Krpm , chúng em 2 thằng Nam mập và ròm ép phe dàn xếp vụ này trong vòng 2 nốt nhạc , hi vọng nó ngon ngon tí . Tính ra em có 5 em ATC , còn cha mập có 6 em ATC , còn loại dùng collet thì vô số hố hố ( ôm cho lắm đói nhăn răng )

----------

Gamo, hung1706, jimmyli, nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Kaka thì ra phi vụ khủng mà bác Nam mập kể chiện đêm phia hơm quơ  :Smile: )

----------


## nzhuhu

Hùng có bán thì hú mình với nha, mình cũng đang tìm về để nghiên cứu.

----------

hung1706

----------


## terminaterx300

> đang có cái đầu BT40 built-in luôn mà đời xa xưa, 1 cục nặng cũng phải 70-80kg, cái họng côn kẹp dao của nó có tráng 1 lớp nhưa trắng chứ không phải dạng họng thép mài. Nặng oải quá ko sài nỗi.


con đó chạy 8k thì phải, tháo ra thì máy mori seiki MV300  :Cool:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nghe như con máy tiện ây nhỉ ?

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình là sau khi đi trainning 1 chuyến qua nhà chuyên gia sờ-pín thì em vỡ não ra với bao nhiêu kiến thức mới lạ  :Big Grin: . Em xin mạn phép làm 1 bài review cho rõ sự tình 
- Em ngoài lề 1 tí thì con này được biết với nghệ danh khủng cmn khiếp (có thể được rã từ 1 con máy cũng khủng cmn khiếp ở nước ngoài rồi mới về VN nên còn bóng lộn  :Smile: ) ). Về mặt lý thuyết thì HSK A40 tương đương BT 30 nhưng so về tốc độ lẫn độ chính xác và cứng vững thì ăn đứt trong vòng 1 nốt nhạc. HSK 15k rpm > BT30 8k rpm là hơn rồi nhễy kaka. Chưa kể đến hàng Japan thì phải gọi hàng Germany bằng cụ là điều hiển nhiên  :Big Grin: . 
- Đi vào từng phần cụ thể thì em xin dẫn chứng bằng hình ảnh cho sinh động đậy  :Big Grin: 
1. Check ATC bằng cách kích thủy lực to bự. Em thì cảo xiết vặn long não mà chả si nhê là phải rồi kaka. Kích lên kích xuống chưa được 1 hồi lâu thì "Lực đạp chưa đến 500kg mờ..." haha. Thế là nhét củ khoai bé bé vào ngay và ôi may quá lại vừa khít  :Smile: ) (thánh vừa khít bỏ lỗi cho em kaka )



Tiếc là ko tét dc cái cục kích thủy lực bé bé xinh xinh ấy. Nguyên con ATC hoàn chỉnh mà xem như bị cắt bớt độ hót hòn họt rồi các bác nhỉ. Thui thì em giải thích theo cái sự hiểu của em là như thế lày: Cục GAT Rotodisk vừa có đường nước đi vào (nối thẳng chạy xuyên xuống cán dao để tưới nguội luôn) vừa có đường kích thủy lực để đạp cây ty xuống. Em cũng chưa hiểu chỗ này lắm nên nhờ cao thủ chỉ giáo thêm ạ  :Big Grin: . Trên hình là 1 cái ống ren, còn 1 cái nằm trên thân như này.



2. Check độ runout bằng cái đồng hồ so be bé. Ơ hay cái đồng hồ hư bố nó rồi, sao chả nhích tẹo nào @@. Thế mà quay 1 hồi nó vấp cục phân chim to bự nên nhảy tưng tưng...ôi may quá cái đồng hồ chưa có hư  :Big Grin: . Cái cục phân chim chà bá lửa đây ạ



Còn đây là cái video về cái đồng hồ so bị vấp cục phân chim kaka




3. Về độ to bự thì con HSK hơi bị khủng, yêu cầu dàn khung cũng khủng theo nó kaka. Chộp hềnh chủ yếu là so sánh kích thước chứ không có phải khoe của khoe hàng gì đâu nha, bác nào thèm thuồng gì thì em chịu vì em cũng như các bác  :Smile: )))



Bài thu hoạch của em đến đây là hết. Xin cảm ơn các bác đã chú ý lắng nghe  :Big Grin:

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## emptyhb

Em công nhận là nó khủng cmn khiếp luôn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nhìn sâu vào cái ngàm rút dao lên bên trong còn kinh dị hơn nữa  :Big Grin: . 
Em vẫn chưa tìm ra cơ cấu kích đạp cây ty của thèng GAT...Tài liệu khó kiếm kinh vãi @@

----------


## Ga con

> Về mặt lý thuyết thì HSK A40 tương đương BT 30 nhưng so về tốc độ lẫn độ chính xác và cứng vững thì ăn đứt trong vòng 1 nốt nhạc. HSK 15k rpm > BT30 8k rpm là hơn rồi nhễy kaka. Chưa kể đến hàng Japan thì phải gọi hàng Germany bằng cụ là điều hiển nhiên . 
> - Đi vào từng phần cụ thể thì em xin dẫn chứng bằng hình ảnh cho sinh động đậy 
> 1. Check ATC bằng cách kích thủy lực to bự. Em thì cảo xiết vặn long não mà chả si nhê là phải rồi kaka. Kích lên kích xuống chưa được 1 hồi lâu thì "Lực đạp chưa đến 500kg mờ..." haha. 
> 
> 
> Bài thu hoạch của em đến đây là hết. Xin cảm ơn các bác đã chú ý lắng nghe


Chúc mừng bác có con hàng quá khủng. Đến cả hội sờ pín khủng như Nam mập + anh Nam cao mà còn chảy nước miếng huống chi em.

Em xin phản pháo chút cho nó có văn hoá ném đá  :Stick Out Tongue: .

- HSK40 chỉ hơn BT30 ở chỗ lực kẹp dao khủng mà gọn hơn nhiều, HSK40 độ cứng của cái kẹp dao còn hơn cả BT40 nói gì BT30, còn gọn hơn vì chiều dài côn HSK chỉ ~1/2 BT. Một điểm nữa là tiêu chuẩn có coolant dọc trục, trong khi đó BT là option, chỉ có vài thiết kế đặc biệt mới có coolant dọc trục.

- Lực nhả dao em chưa có cái nào nên chưa test được bao nhiêu. Nhưng em hỏng 2 cái cảo bự bự khi cố vặn nhả dao con BT40 nhà em :Wink:  (lực nhả dao tầm 2T).

-Tốc độ: HSK tiêu chuẩn có phần nhỉnh hơn BT tiêu chuẩn 1 chút, còn lại em chả thấy gì khác. HSK lên được bao nhiêu thì BT/ISO/NT lên được chừng ấy  :Wink: . Cái quan trọng là bộ bạc đạn + phương pháp bôi trơn quyết định tốc độ max. Ngoài ra cái cán dao cũng góp phần, như em biết BT30 có cái max được đến 60krpm. Việc cho rằng HSK hơn đứt BT về tốc độ + độ chính xác em cho là ảo giác thôi ợ :Embarrassment: . Còn so bằng đồng hồ với cái sờ pín BT40 ăn gỗ của em thì cũng hỏng bố đồng hồ mất tiêu ròi :Big Grin: . 

- Cái của bác kéo bằng đai, hơn nữa lại đai răng, em không nghĩ nó lên được quá 12krpm. Loại tầm 15krpm trở lên bác sẽ thấy 2 cái đĩa ở 2 đầu, có một vòng lỗ có ren, thường nằm khuất bên trong hoặc ngay sát cái bánh đai, để vặn vít vào cân bằng động. Loại tốc độ <10-12krpm em rất ít khi thấy.

Thanks.

----------

hung1706

----------


## Nam CNC

buổi chiều có xem qua , thấy thông số trên đó thì 
---made in germany .
---15Krpm , về lý thuyết của hãng thì em nó phải đạt 15Krpm là bình thường , thậm chí hơn xíu cũng chẳng ăn thua , do đó chỉ tuỳ thuộc vào cái spindle motor thôi
--- Đường kính thân là 108 , so với BT thì em nó dòng chịu tải cao chắc bạc đạn là dòng 72xx ... gì đó , ít nhất chém sắt vô tư , dao ghép mãnh không thành vấn đề.
---Bạc đạn cực êm , em áp tai vào thì mới cảm nhận được, nhưng quay hơi rít tí xíu , chứng tỏ em này có thời gian ngưng hoạt động hơi lâu , quay 10K rpm 5 phút chắc nhẹ nhàng trở lại ngay.
---Không thấy đường dầu bôi trơn hay vú mỡ tiếp , vậy thì em này dùng mỡ bò , và là loại mỡ life time , khỏi cần bão dưỡng , banh bạc đạn thì thôi.
--- Thấy ép thuỷ lực tầm 300-500Kg là nhả dao ngay.
--- Miệng côn láng bóng không chút rỉ set
--- Có hệ thống tưới nguội xuyên cốt 
--- ở miêng spindle có luôn hệ thống 6 lỗ tưới nguội xung quanh luôn , và cái này phải làm cái gá kẹp spindle hơi bị khó khăn vì phải tích hơp hệ thống tưới nguội vào kẹp spindle

----------------Cảm nhận riêng em này hàng cao cấp , hơn hẵn những em ATC từng gặp , chất lượng quá ngon , bạc đạn khỏi lo , em nghĩ 5 năm nữa không lo bảo dưỡng.

Khuyết điểm , em này to , nặng (22-25kg ), không có buit-in chỉ dành cho dân chơi thứ dữ , ai làm máy to hay thay thế spindle cao tốc cho khuôn mẫu thì em nó là ứng cử viên số 1 , em khuyến nghị nên dùng con motor kéo  từ 3.7kw, 8000rpm ( qua đai 1:2 lên hết tốc , qua đai 2:1 để lấy sức mạnh ) trở lên để em nó phát huy hết công suất hàng khủng.

Có sao nói vậy hehehe , nghe đồn bác chủ cũng bán giá rẻ rẻ không đắt, ít nhất rẻ hơn mấy cái BT30 ATC của china , vì em khuyên cái khó là  đầu HSK khó tìm , ai mà có đủ bộ phang nó về là vô đối thủ



Cũng sẵn khoe luôn, cái con be bé kế bên của em , mới tậu  , chẳng có thông số gì , tìm mãi hình ảnh em thấy nó giống mấy em precise hay kressler , collet là của hãng precise mã D6L ( kẹp đến 6mm, hiện tại em nó kẹp 3.175) , tương ứng thông số 1000Hz , 200V, 1.2Kw, 60K rpm. Giải nhiệt nước , thổi dust bằng khí nén,,,, và đặc biệt nhất em nó là dòng synchronous motor ( động cơ đồng bộ 3 pha )

Hiện tại đang lái bằng biến tần toshiba VS-S11 , ở 80V , 500Hz  ( sếp Hưng ở Vĩnh Viễn bán cho em biến tần , chỉnh tá lả em nó quay mới mượt ) , em tạm hài lòng , ít nhất ở 28Hz lấy tay giữ chặt không được , còn 500Hz , tì cán búa gỗ bốc khói luôn chứ chẳng thay đổi gì chứ chưa nói đến bị dừng lại . Em đang mong mỏi con biến tần đặc dụng của sếp Nhat Son.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thanks bác Ga Con và anh Nam nhiều ợ. Theo 1 số tài liệu bữa giờ em đọc thì chủ yếu chưa có bài so sánh giữa HSK với các chuẩn CAT/BT/Iso một cách đàng hoàng và có thông số cự thể...giống các bài báo khoa học ý nên em cũng chưa biết trả lời phản biện ra sao  :Big Grin: . Đây là cái introduce bên HSK.
http://www.hskworld.com/articles/Cha...pabilities.htm
1. Lực kẹp dao theo cờ-nhíp OTT là 29.9 KN tương đương 3 tấn ??? : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaDdpiGLbv8
2. Kul-lan thì cái đó tùy sở thích muốn chuyên nghiệp hay không hé hé. Ngoài chức năng tưới nguội thì còn giải nhiệt mùa hè cho em spin giống Dr.Thanh nhỉ  :Big Grin: . Nhòm mấy con máy HSK là thấy ngay độ độc (Youtube thẳng tiến kaka)
3. Lực đạp nhả dao theo chuyên gia spin là 300 - 500kg chắc mua cái con đội 1T thay dao bằng năng lượng sinh học là khỏe re  :Smile: ).
4. Sờ-pít...8k hay 15k nó quan trọng hay không? Đơn giản là cho em nó ăn vật liệu gì hehe. So sánh giữa Germany và Japan thì...em có phần cảm tính nhưng chắc là cả thế giới đều công nhận đồ Germany nó kì cục kẹo quá nên ai cũng ghét kaka.
5. Đồng hồ so thì gá lên thử chơi thui chứ làm sao có cái cây dài 3 tấc (chính xác là 295 mm "In a word, performance was fabulous! At 12,000 RPM this big boy had vibration readings at the work end of 0.03044 in/sec overall. The run out measured at 295 mm out on our standard test bar was less than 2 microns!") 
6. Về việc cân bằng động thì em có chút chút thông tin, em thấy nó cân bằng trên thân roto, phía dưới cái bánh đai, đặc điểm là khoét lỗ tè lè mỗi chỗ 1 ít  :Smile: ). Có lẽ là khoét lỗ tùm lum vậy nên runout nó cực nhỏ, chắc để em lôi vài con sờ pín chị-na ra khoét thử xem nó có giảm xuống dc tí nào không kaka.
Dạ bài phản biện tới đây...em hóng tiếp cái Rotodisk ợ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe con precise đó mà bác Nam nhà ta còn thấy khó ở với em nó thì dự là sắp có cuộc thanh trừng kaka. Hóng tiếp  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

các đồng chí hết sức bềnh tĩnh, ko dc manh động, để chiên da vào phán cho :

con HSK này thì cũng khá ngoan, hàng step-tec thì bố đời rồi, bọn Agie Chammille toàn dùng loại này ko thôi, àh, nhắc lại hàng này ko phải của Đức nhóe mà là Thụy Sĩ, có cái ben của Đức thui

cái lực kẹp thì mấy post trước có đăng rùi, còn trong clip của đồng chí Hưng là hướng dẫn thay clamp cho HSK-A63 ( khoe ké là mình có 2 bộ mới keng, nguyên seal của OTT  :Cool: ) chứ ko phải của HSK-A40 nên đừng mơ tới số đó  :Stick Out Tongue: 

kết cấu kẹp dao độc đáo nên lực để đạp nhả dao khá bé, ko như đám BT, điều này ko cần quan tâm  :Big Grin: 

con này phần kết nốt toàn ở bậc lắp ghép, chụp hình bậc đó mới biết khả năng của em đó, ngon nhất là có đường water cool, với oil-air cho bearing, cái coolant là chắc chắn có rùi vì có vòng tưới ngội ở đầu  :Wink: 

cái vòng coolant đó bình thường thui đừng khè bà con nhá đồng chí Nam gầy, DIY tụi nó làm từ đời nào rùi  :Stick Out Tongue: 

dây đai thì bên xưởng có con máy khắc IIDA của nhật, đời cũ, chạy 18k mà motor kéo là loại thường chạy 3k àh, tỷ lệ 1:6 pulley motor với cốt cảtrigde 1 trời 1 vực luôn, chuyện kéo yên tâm nhé anh Phúc

còn vụ cân bằng động thì có chút kinh nguyệt là cân kiểu này cũng dc, miễn sao có đủ đồ chơi thôi  :Cool: 

chốt hạ, con này giống của máy phay ngang hơn là phay đứng, vác được con này thì máy cũng phải vững lém, bèo bèo cũng phải 500kg lỗ lắp ghép phải 1:1 với độ dày của bậc lắp ghép spindle  :Smile:

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Kaka con số 29.9kN đó em bỏ dấu ??? mà bác Nam mập...
2 cha Nam ròm với Nam mập toàn cao thủ, kinh nguyệt bỏ tràn cả hàng tá ...có cánh, em tiếp thu chậm chậm cũng có ngày dùng đến  :Big Grin: . 
Cái bậc thì bác chịu khó nhòm con HSK của bác chứ con mô-bai-phôn em có 8.mp hoy hà sao chụp cận cảnh phòng the dc kakakaka.

----------


## terminaterx300

cái bậc lắp ghép của con spindle á, chứ HSK gì ở đây trùi,

----------


## hung1706

À em cứ ngỡ các bậc chấu kẹp đầu HSK chớ. Em thấy con này có bậc biếc gì đâu, làm dàn áo giáp lên cho nó là pờ-rồ lắm rồi...Mà con máy C-frame các bác lên cấu hình cả tấn, lo gì 23kg trời kaka. Cứ đem cái con máy Hurco ra mà lên dàn khung H-frame cho nó là chơi tẹt ga  :Big Grin: 
Mà con này em chơi chưa có đã, chưa nóng tay nên chưa có ý định chuyển giao đâu ợ...ít nhất phải ráng làm sao cho nó ngậm đc con dao quay vài vòng chớ nhỉ  :Big Grin: .

----------


## terminaterx300

> À em cứ ngỡ các bậc chấu kẹp đầu HSK chớ. Em thấy con này có bậc biếc gì đâu, làm dàn áo giáp lên cho nó là pờ-rồ lắm rồi...Mà con máy C-frame các bác lên cấu hình cả tấn, lo gì 23kg trời kaka. Cứ đem cái con máy Hurco ra mà lên dàn khung H-frame cho nó là chơi tẹt ga 
> Mà con này em chơi chưa có đã, chưa nóng tay nên chưa có ý định chuyển giao đâu ợ...ít nhất phải ráng làm sao cho nó ngậm đc con dao quay vài vòng chớ nhỉ .


cái bậc trên thân spindle mà lắp ghép vào thân máy đó, nó thế mà chưa hiểu hả trùi, cái chỗ phình ra ở thân , từ đó nhét ốc vào á  :Frown: 

chụp mặt bên kia xem có những lỗ gì lỗ gì  :Mad:

----------


## hung1706

hehe bác yêu cầu cao quá nha...






Em yêu khoa học đi bác  :Big Grin: . 
Các lỗ to to M10 hay M12 gì đó bậc âm phía dưới bắt lên, các lỗ nhỏ nhỏ M8 taro suốt, các lỗ nhỏ hơn nằm sát vách luôn là đường tưới nguội chạy dọc thân spindle, còn 2 cái lỗ nằm song song với 2 con ốc chìm là gì thì em không biết  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

Con này kiếm không ra tool holder cũng chết.

----------


## hung1706

Kaka tun-hôn-đơ thì em có em có... :Smile: ). 
Đang ngâm cứu cái đường tiểu ngạch nào nhập 1 mớ này về xếp lớp bán chơi nhóe. Các bác cứ hóng tin em kaka.

----------


## Ga con

Ka ka em nhầm vụ tốc độ max.
Hàng Đức hay Thụy Sỹ thì đỉnh rồi, không phải bàn cãi :Big Grin: . Nhật Bổn đời trước 1990 vẫn không hề kém cạnh, nhưng sau này nó tính tuổi bền, tuổi về hưu kỹ quá nên không được như trước nữa.
Thông thường có thể cân bằng động rotor trước, có hoặc không có bánh đai. Sau đó lắp ráp hoàn chỉnh, các vị trí có thể cắt xẻ không còn lộ thiên nữa, trong khi đó bánh đai tháo lắp được nên có khe hở, ốc vít cũng không chuẩn bằng, do đó cần phải có cái đĩa lỗ để cân bằng sau khi ráp hoàn thiện và cân bằng lại. Nhà em có cái cartridge ER11 chạy 30krpm nó dùng bánh đai làm đĩa cân bằng luôn.

@anh Nam: không biết mỡ bò nó nhồi vào bạc đạn có gì đặc biệt không. Chứ như cái máy Yoshida bên xưởng (sx 1986), từ lúc mua về (2006) đến nay gần 10 năm không được mấy ngày là nghỉ, cộng thêm trước đó nó chạy ít nhất 15 năm nữa, không hề bảo dưỡng mà spin quay vẫn êm ru, đứng sát bên không hề nghe tiếng gì luôn. Hôm trước có ý định khám xem có cần bảo trì không nhưng xem xong bỏ ý định luôn.

@Nam mập: truyền bánh đai thì mấy cái máy khắc khuôn đời trước truyền đai dẹt nó lên đến hơn 40krpm luôn kìa, cái ER11 anh nói bên trên cũng tháo từ máy đó ra. Còn đai răng thì chưa thấy  :Wink: .

Toolholder cha Mập này có cả kho, không cần lo đâu :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

mỡ bò thì chắc là bí mật của hãng  , chỉ biết nó nghi life time , cứ banh bạc thì thôi chứ chẳng cần bảo trì , chỉ có điều khi dùng có đúng kĩ thuật không thôi , ngày trước có đồng chí kia dùng con fischer , do không dùng khí nén thổi bụi thế là cỡ 3 năm sau em nó quay rè rè hú to , tưởng banh bạc tháo ra thấy bi mới keng, nhưng do bụi đồng bám nhiều quá , tiêu luôn cái mỡ bò thế là tiêu em nó luôn, cái dòng đó chưa suy nghĩ ra cách tháo luôn chứ nói đến thay bạc , bó tay.


bữa nào nói Nam mập lấy danh nghĩa công ty to hỏi nó mỡ bò hiệu gì mới được , chắc loại này chịu nhiệt cao , siêu bám.

----------


## terminaterx300

> hehe bác yêu cầu cao quá nha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em yêu khoa học đi bác . 
> Các lỗ to to M10 hay M12 gì đó bậc âm phía dưới bắt lên, các lỗ nhỏ nhỏ M8 taro suốt, các lỗ nhỏ hơn nằm sát vách luôn là đường tưới nguội chạy dọc thân spindle, còn 2 cái lỗ nằm song song với 2 con ốc chìm là gì thì em không biết


lỗ âm là để bắt vào thân máy
có lỗ M8 taro suốt là ốc cảo
kiểm tra mấy đường ống thông thông đi đâu, con này chắc có đường watercool vì thấy ngay góc có ron với lỗ

----------


## Ga con

> mỡ bò thì chắc là bí mật của hãng  , chỉ biết nó nghi life time , cứ banh bạc thì thôi chứ chẳng cần bảo trì , chỉ có điều khi dùng có đúng kĩ thuật không thôi , ngày trước có đồng chí kia dùng con fischer , do không dùng khí nén thổi bụi thế là cỡ 3 năm sau em nó quay rè rè hú to , tưởng banh bạc tháo ra thấy bi mới keng, nhưng do bụi đồng bám nhiều quá , tiêu luôn cái mỡ bò thế là tiêu em nó luôn, cái dòng đó chưa suy nghĩ ra cách tháo luôn chứ nói đến thay bạc , bó tay.
> 
> 
> bữa nào nói Nam mập lấy danh nghĩa công ty to hỏi nó mỡ bò hiệu gì mới được , chắc loại này chịu nhiệt cao , siêu bám.


Theo em chịu nhiệt thật cao chưa hẳn đã tốt.

Khi chạy, bi ép vào ca trong ca ngoài, nên mỡ bị đẩy ra khỏi vị trí tiếp xúc. Khi nhiệt độ tăng cao lên 1 chút mỡ nó lỏng ra mới tràn ngược lại và điền vào vị trí tiếp xúc.

Nếu mỡ nó lâu mềm (chịu nhiệt độ cao) thì phải nóng hơn nó mới chui ngược lại được vị trí tiếp xúc, nên không hẳn là tốt. Mỡ tốt theo em là loại nhiệt độ không cần cao lắm (80-120 độ C) nhưng độ nhớt sau khi mềm là lớn và ổn định (sau khi mềm rồi thì không bị chảy khi nhiệt độ tăng lên nữa), không bị chảy lỏng như mỡ thường. Đặc tính này có ở mỡ có chất đóng rắn gốc Ure, loại khác em không rành.

Mấy cái ụ spin tải cao e thấy đa số có vú mỡ để điền thêm mỡ vào. Như cái spin trên máy ở xưởng, nó có lỗ ốc để bắt vú mỡ nhưng họ bít lại, không lắp.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Ka ka em nhầm vụ tốc độ max.
> Hàng Đức hay Thụy Sỹ thì đỉnh rồi, không phải bàn cãi. Nhật Bổn đời trước 1990 vẫn không hề kém cạnh, nhưng sau này nó tính tuổi bền, tuổi về hưu kỹ quá nên không được như trước nữa.
> Thông thường có thể cân bằng động rotor trước, có hoặc không có bánh đai. Sau đó lắp ráp hoàn chỉnh, các vị trí có thể cắt xẻ không còn lộ thiên nữa, trong khi đó bánh đai tháo lắp được nên có khe hở, ốc vít cũng không chuẩn bằng, do đó cần phải có cái đĩa lỗ để cân bằng sau khi ráp hoàn thiện và cân bằng lại. Nhà em có cái cartridge ER11 chạy 30krpm nó dùng bánh đai làm đĩa cân bằng luôn.
> 
> @anh Nam: không biết mỡ bò nó nhồi vào bạc đạn có gì đặc biệt không. Chứ như cái máy Yoshida bên xưởng (sx 1986), từ lúc mua về (2006) đến nay gần 10 năm không được mấy ngày là nghỉ, cộng thêm trước đó nó chạy ít nhất 15 năm nữa, không hề bảo dưỡng mà spin quay vẫn êm ru, đứng sát bên không hề nghe tiếng gì luôn. Hôm trước có ý định khám xem có cần bảo trì không nhưng xem xong bỏ ý định luôn.
> 
> @Nam mập: truyền bánh đai thì mấy cái máy khắc khuôn đời trước truyền đai dẹt nó lên đến hơn 40krpm luôn kìa, cái ER11 anh nói bên trên cũng tháo từ máy đó ra. Còn đai răng thì chưa thấy .
> 
> Toolholder cha Mập này có cả kho, không cần lo đâu.
> ...


đai thì em có từng mua 1 con fanuc 15krpm có pulley 3M, ko bik chạy max nhiu nữa 

tool thì mình có sẵn hàng HSK-63 thui, cả núi, HSK-40 thì vài con, ngoài 4 con ISO25 sắp về thì cbi có khủng long khác về luôn, đảm bảo vượt mọi mặt tất cả những thứ đang tồn tại trên 4rum này  :Cool:

----------


## Ga con

> lỗ âm là để bắt vào thân máy
> có lỗ M8 taro suốt là ốc cảo
> kiểm tra mấy đường ống thông thông đi đâu, con này chắc có đường watercool vì thấy ngay góc có ron với lỗ


Bác chủ kiểm tra 6 cái lỗ phía đầu (trên 6 cái khía nổi ấy) nó thông đi đâu, mà cái này chắc chạy bằng mỡ bò rồi thì không có oil air.
Còn nước làm mát thì chắc nó dùng luôn coolant rồi  :Wink: .

Quái, ốc cảo sao không đối xứng vậy trời, phía có phía không.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> đai thì em có từng mua 1 con fanuc 15krpm có pulley 3M, ko bik chạy max nhiu nữa 
> 
> tool thì mình có sẵn hàng HSK-63 thui, cả núi, HSK-40 thì vài con, ngoài 4 con ISO25 sắp về thì cbi có khủng long khác về luôn, đảm bảo vượt mọi mặt tất cả những thứ đang tồn tại trên 4rum này


Loại chạy nhanh nó thường dùng đai XL, L hoặc H, loại 3m, 5m, 8m anh thấy nó khó chạy tốc độ cao hơn. Loại chạy tốc độ cao toàn dùng đai răng lược.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

http://diy.haascnc.com/sites/default...df?0=%253F2610
việc bảo trì spindle em nghĩ máy xịn phải có tài liệu kèm theo máy chứ nhi?
b.r

----------


## terminaterx300

> http://diy.haascnc.com/sites/default...df?0=%253F2610
> việc bảo trì spindle em nghĩ máy xịn phải có tài liệu kèm theo máy chứ nhi?
> b.r


con step-tec này chả có đâu, đa phần các thằng châu âu Đức chả có gì vì nó còn có service spindle nữa mà, có lấy gì làm 

chỉ có thằng HSD là có manual thôi,keke

----------


## nhatson

xem ra hass là thằng tử tế nhất
http://diy.haascnc.com/customer-serv...mentation/1176

b.r

----------


## hung1706

Em thì không nghĩ mấy con ốc M8 là ốc cảo vì nó còn cái thân chụp vào bên ngoài để có đường nước giải nhiệt dọc spin nữa, chắc là bắt ốc vào đấy. 
Mấy cái đường ống nó ra như hình : 
Vòng tròn đỏ là ống đi dọc spin, vòng tròn vàng là cái đường dọc từ trên cây ty đạp xuống tool luôn ạ



Cơ mà bác Nam hủy diệt tính hủy diệt túi tiền các bác trên này hay sao mà khoe hàng khủng không vậy cà  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Tình hình là em đang bí cái đường kích đạp ngậm nhả dao ATC cho em nó các bác ợ. 
Lên dàn Kích bằng con đội vài đôi Tấn bé bé xinh xinh, giá cả phải chăng là dc rồi nhưng mà nó phản cảm quá, nhìn cứ như dở hơi tập bơi ấy  :Smile: ).
Thức đến 3h sáng tìm cái cách nào con GAT nó hoạt động mà sao tìm hoài tìm mãi. Các bác có biết cái nguyên lý hoạt động của cái cục GAT Rotodisk thì cho em xin ít thông tin với ạ.
Em xin cảm ơn !!! hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

mua dàn thuỷ lực be bé áp 100bar thì ok chứ gì , không cần lưu lượng lớn đâu , chắc 2 chai là có , ngoài VV có 1 tiệm chuyên bán , tới đó là có ngay cái cơ cấu đạp thuỷ lực liền , cứ yên tâm.

----------


## nhatson

> Em thì không nghĩ mấy con ốc M8 là ốc cảo vì nó còn cái thân chụp vào bên ngoài để có đường nước giải nhiệt dọc spin nữa, chắc là bắt ốc vào đấy. 
> Mấy cái đường ống nó ra như hình : 
> Vòng tròn đỏ là ống đi dọc spin, vòng tròn vàng là cái đường dọc từ trên cây ty đạp xuống tool luôn ạ
> 
> 
> 
> Cơ mà bác Nam hủy diệt tính hủy diệt túi tiền các bác trên này hay sao mà khoe hàng khủng không vậy cà



chổ vòng tròn đỏ em nghỉ nó là chổ phun colant

----------

hung1706

----------


## Nam CNC

chính xác đó bác Linh , 6 cái lổ viền đỏ là lổ nước tưới nguội kiêm giải nhiệt cho thân spindle , cái ron trên thân là chắn nước tưới nguội , đường cấp nước tưới nguội phải gia công trên thân kẹp spindle thôi , ngoài ra em nó còn 1 đường nước tưới nguội xuyên cốt và đường cấp nằm trên thân ben thủy lực đạp dao. 


Trên thân có vài con ốc âm , không biết có phải oil air không , nhưng bị dùng ốc bít hết , em nghĩ 15Krpm chơi mỡ bò cao tốc là quá đủ , thấy em này được tháo rời rất hoàn chỉnh , chứng tỏ được tháo rời từ nước ngoài , mà không biết lí do gì tháo hay em nó được nâng cấp lên 1 em built in ???? 

Em ham hố cũng muốn sở hữu lắm nhưng nghĩ lại toàn chơi máy nhỏ nên thôi , mấy em ATC mini đang sở hữu chắc dư công suất rồi , em đang chuẩn bị tẩu tán mấy em spindle khủng đã dày công sưu tầm đây.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mua cái dàn kích thì đâu có gá nguyên dàn kích lên máy được anh Nam  :Big Grin: 
Em dự định gắn cái van 1 chiều vào cục Rotodisk rồi dùng nó làm cái kích giống xy-lanh thủy lực mà không biết có được không ta?

----------


## hung1706

Kaka có em nào bé bé xinh xinh không anh Nam, em thấy con máy em mà gá con spin shinoh vào thì chắc nhìn nó chạy mà khiếp lắm, rung bần bật chứ chả đùa  :Smile: )))

----------


## Ga con

> Cũng sẵn khoe luôn, cái con be bé kế bên của em , mới tậu  , chẳng có thông số gì , tìm mãi hình ảnh em thấy nó giống mấy em precise hay kressler , collet là của hãng precise mã D6L ( kẹp đến 6mm, hiện tại em nó kẹp 3.175) , tương ứng thông số 1000Hz , 200V, 1.2Kw, 60K rpm. Giải nhiệt nước , thổi dust bằng khí nén,,,, và đặc biệt nhất em nó là dòng synchronous motor ( động cơ đồng bộ 3 pha )
> 
> Hiện tại đang lái bằng biến tần toshiba VS-S11 , ở 80V , 500Hz  ( sếp Hưng ở Vĩnh Viễn bán cho em biến tần , chỉnh tá lả em nó quay mới mượt ) , em tạm hài lòng , ít nhất ở 28Hz lấy tay giữ chặt không được , còn 500Hz , tì cán búa gỗ bốc khói luôn chứ chẳng thay đổi gì chứ chưa nói đến bị dừng lại . Em đang mong mỏi con biến tần đặc dụng của sếp Nhat Son.


Anh ra tiệm Nguyên xem còn mấy con Danfoss 1-2HP không, hôm trước e thấy có. Chạy tạm thì OK. Còn đúng thì phải driver. Nhà e có con Pana driver đồng bộ nhận hồi tiếp hall, 1Hp nhưng chỉ chạy đến 333Hz thôi.

THanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

to anh NAM spin

con bên trái là con spin đồng bộ? ngoài dây động lực còn dây gì ko ah?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Anh ra tiệm Nguyên xem còn mấy con Danfoss 1-2HP không, hôm trước e thấy có. Chạy tạm thì OK. Còn đúng thì phải driver. Nhà e có con Pana driver đồng bộ nhận hồi tiếp hall, 1Hp nhưng chỉ chạy đến 333Hz thôi.
> 
> THanks.


con pana là loại DCBL, chạy ngon lém, thắng đùng đùng :v

----------


## Nam CNC

chẳng có dây gì hết , chỉ có 3 dây động lực và dây max , chỉ cần chạy open vector là mãn nguyện rồi, bác Nhat Son nhớ nhanh nhé , không phải riêng em mà còn rất rất nhiều anh em mong điều khiển được mấy em AC servo quay đó.


Em cũng nghi ngờ con này DCBL


333H được 20000rpm rồi , điêu khắc cỡ đó là tuyệt vời, vậy bác Gà con chỉ có drive chứ không có động cơ đúng không ??? vậy em có cơ hội mua luôn em nó .

----------

nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Hôm nay rãnh rỗi em tính lột dàn quần của em nó luôn để vệ sinh cho sạch sẽ, mà nhìn làm sao cũng không hiểu nó bắt pulley đai vào bằng cách nào. Bác nông dân phải làm sao ợ ?
Nó bắt ốc như này là sao nhỉ? Có khi nào tháo ra thì cái cốt nó bay cái véo ko nhỉ?  :Big Grin: . Cơ mà cũng OTT-JAKOB như bao nhiêu người ấy nhỉ  :Smile: ). Mấy cái chấm nhỏ nhỏ là khoét vào để cân bằng động đấy bác Ga Con 





Bác nông dân phải làm sao ợ?

----------


## terminaterx300

nó có nhiều kiểu lắm, kinh khủng nhất là shrink fit, khò nóng cho nở rồi nhét vào, lạnh cái cứng ngắc luôn

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em nghĩ ra cách làm ATC tự động cho nó rồi, 1 cái xylanh thủy lực hay khí nén là xong, khá dễ chịu  :Big Grin: 
Còn mấy con ốc bắt trên cái ụ đó là sao đại ca Nam hủy diệt, tháo ra dc hơm để em tháo...có khi nào tháo ra con cuối cùng cái nó bắn ra cái véo, trúng não cái bóc và em lên là lên nóc tủ luôn không? 
Mà em nghe nói mấy đầu BT ngày trước chơi lò xo nén dài ngoằn, tháo con ốc phía dưới chuôi ra là nó bắn bay vèo vèo...liệu đó là sự thiệt ??? Nếu vậy thì có Ông thợ rã máy nào lên tiên chưa ta

----------


## Ga con

Em đồ là cái cân bằng động kia là ốc lock cái bánh đai. Thấy có tai để vặn kìa.

@ anh Nam: con của em là cả bộ luôn ạ, cả driver và motor lúc trước định mua về kéo spindle  :Wink: . Motor nó nhìn giống hệt pana trắng, nhưng phản hồi chỉ có hall thôi.

Em thấy mọi người hơi nhầm chỗ flux vector:

- Phương án điều chế cũ, sine PWM, chỉ dựa trên cuộn dây stator mà không quan tâm đến rotor nó phản ứng ra sao. Khi đó dùng cái biến tần giống như cắm vào nguồn điện, dạng sóng trên còn motor phản ứng thế nào thì ... kệ nó (do độ trễ + tổn hao từ nên sóng sin trên lồng sóc rotor nó bị méo dạng không còn là sine nữa, đường moment ra không đều). Gần như 100% servo driver đồng bộ đều dùng sine PWM vì lực sinh ra là lực từ, rotor không có phản ứng nào khác ngoài lực từ. Một số DC Brushless cũng dùng sinPWM nếu không chạy dạng xung vuông.

- Flux vector: Quan tâm đến phản ứng của Rotor (flux current) hơn là Stator, dạng sóng ra cũng không phải là sine mà có dạng lõm một chút ngay tại đỉnh của hình sine. Phối hợp dạng sóng sẽ tạo cảm ứng trên lồng sóc có dạng sine chuẩn hơn, cho moment trơn hơn + ít nóng hơn một chút (không đáng kể). Còn space vector thì cũng chỉ là 1 hình thức tính toán biên độ sine theo vector góc, có thể kết hợp với flux vector. Nếu xét trên motor thông thường thì Vector gần như không khác gì sine PWM. Nhưng VFD đời mới toàn dùng vector, theo quảng cáo thì nó kinh khủng hơn sine PWM nhiều :Wink: .

- Loại anh cần là open loop control, vẫn có hồi tiếp nhưng hồi tiếp từ chính back EMI (nhiễu trả về từ cuộn dây stator mà từ đó driver/VFD đo được vị trí của rotor, chỉ có loại động cơ đồng bộ mới có), nếu có thêm hồi tiếp từ enc nữa mới thành close loop. Và em thấy nó chả liên quan gì đến vector ở đây cả (có nguời bảo có thì cũng được như kiểu space vector, tính toán PWM để cho sine tại vị trí hiện tại, lúc này nó lại chính là sine PWM). Loại này muốn làm được thì cần thêm cảm biến dòng có tích hợp đo được back EMI, phức tạp và đắt tiền hơn mấy loại trên. Với điện áp thấp thì có thể đo + phản hồi trực tiếp như mấy con của mô hình, còn điện áp cao thì cần cách ly. Không biết bác Nhatson có phát triển theo hướng này không.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

quá chuyên sâu em đứng hình , đọc thì đọc nhưng không hiểu heheh , bác gà con , nhat son , gà mờ , ckd cố gắng trao đổi sao mà làm ra được cái mạch chuyên dụng làm con động cơ đồng bộ quay tit mà không nóng phỏng tay là anh em mừng lắm à , em nghĩ sản phẩm này made in VN mà bán toàn cầu luôn chứ không chơi đâu ( miễn giá phải chắng là được)

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, qua tau đi rồi test :P

----------


## nhatson

> Em đồ là cái cân bằng động kia là ốc lock cái bánh đai. Thấy có tai để vặn kìa.
> 
> @ anh Nam: con của em là cả bộ luôn ạ, cả driver và motor lúc trước định mua về kéo spindle . Motor nó nhìn giống hệt pana trắng, nhưng phản hồi chỉ có hall thôi.
> 
> Em thấy mọi người hơi nhầm chỗ flux vector:
> 
> - Phương án điều chế cũ, sine PWM, chỉ dựa trên cuộn dây stator mà không quan tâm đến rotor nó phản ứng ra sao. Khi đó dùng cái biến tần giống như cắm vào nguồn điện, dạng sóng trên còn motor phản ứng thế nào thì ... kệ nó (do độ trễ + tổn hao từ nên sóng sin trên lồng sóc rotor nó bị méo dạng không còn là sine nữa, đường moment ra không đều). Gần như 100% servo driver đồng bộ đều dùng sine PWM vì lực sinh ra là lực từ, rotor không có phản ứng nào khác ngoài lực từ. Một số DC Brushless cũng dùng sinPWM nếu không chạy dạng xung vuông.
> 
> - Flux vector: Quan tâm đến phản ứng của Rotor (flux current) hơn là Stator, dạng sóng ra cũng không phải là sine mà có dạng lõm một chút ngay tại đỉnh của hình sine. Phối hợp dạng sóng sẽ tạo cảm ứng trên lồng sóc có dạng sine chuẩn hơn, cho moment trơn hơn + ít nóng hơn một chút (không đáng kể). Còn space vector thì cũng chỉ là 1 hình thức tính toán biên độ sine theo vector góc, có thể kết hợp với flux vector. Nếu xét trên motor thông thường thì Vector gần như không khác gì sine PWM. Nhưng VFD đời mới toàn dùng vector, theo quảng cáo thì nó kinh khủng hơn sine PWM nhiều.
> ...


ở mục 2, chỗ lỏm ... đang là vấn đề cần giải quyết, nó ko phải dặc trưng của vector control




em cứ hiẻu đơn giản của dkhien FOC là tạo ra từ trường trên stator sao cho vuông góc với từ trường rotor

việc này dễ với động cơ dồng bộ có lõi bằng nam châm, từ trường của rotor đo vị trí của rotor là xong
việc này khó với động cơ ko đồng bộ, do từ trường của rotor được tạo ra bởi stator và nó.. chạy lung tung cả, FOC cần đầu tư cho việc nhận dạng tham số động cơ  > nên vụ này em vứt xó

FOC sensorless cho động cơ đồng bộ giờ ko khó vì giá thành vật tư chấp nhận được, MCU thì đủ mạnh, còn lại là việc đo dòng thì có nhiều giải pháp
-hall current sensor cỡ 10usd
- linear opto


pan nữa là dùng ADC delta sigma

----------


## Ga con

> ở mục 2, chỗ lỏm ... đang là vấn đề cần giải quyết, nó ko phải dặc trưng của vector control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em cứ hiẻu đơn giản của dkhien FOC là tạo ra từ trường trên stator sao cho vuông góc với từ trường rotor
> 
> việc này dễ với động cơ dồng bộ có lõi bằng nam châm, từ trường của rotor đo vị trí của rotor là xong
> việc này khó với động cơ ko đồng bộ, do từ trường của rotor được tạo ra bởi stator và nó.. chạy lung tung cả, FOC cần đầu tư cho việc nhận dạng tham số động cơ  > nên vụ này em vứt xó
> ...


Ka ka, em chỉ thấy 2 cái nó khác nhau chỗ này thôi ợ, cơ bản về lực từ như anh nói, đành rằng không phải cái này là đặc trưng của vector control. Đọc tài liệu một số IC như TB6539 (hồi lâu e làm driver DC brushless cho cái ac spindle) nó cũng điều chế kiểu nầy dùng cho đồng bộ.

Ngày trước làm toàn làm sẵn cái bảng sine, tra hàng cột xuất PWM. 

Làm openloop thì mấy món này là mới với e  :Cool: . Thôi quay về BLDC cho nó lành.

Thanks.

----------


## GORLAK

Nay vác đc cái kẹp BT15 về nhưng ko có áo, bác cao thủ nào đủ trình tiện cái áo ko ợ?

----------


## Nam CNC

mua từ con howa hả gorlak ? tiện cái vỏ cũng chua lắm , nguyên ống , 2 đầu gá bạc đạn , có taro lắp bích , mà dòng BT15 này hàng công nghiệp , nguyên bản thì runout <0.005mm , làm giống thế e là bất khả thi . Hình như BT15 này chỉ có 2 bạc 2 đầu thôi phải không ? Xài 7005C .

Bên tui đang có 1 bộ BT15 dạng rời , đầy đủ vỏ áo , muốn làm hay tham khảo qua tui cho mượn xem về làm đỡ nhức đầu.

Đề xuất vinamit làm đê , cái trước ảnh làm runout 0.006mm đó , cái cốt nó chuẩn thôi thì cái áo không lo nhiều.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Thaihamy

Dự án atc built in

----------


## Thaihamy

Du tính cuối tháng xong bộ này, chạy 10-15k thôi, chỉ sợ bạc ko chịu nổi, theo thông tin đầu này tối đa 15k rpm

----------


## GORLAK

> mua từ con howa hả gorlak ? tiện cái vỏ cũng chua lắm , nguyên ống , 2 đầu gá bạc đạn , có taro lắp bích , mà dòng BT15 này hàng công nghiệp , nguyên bản thì runout <0.005mm , làm giống thế e là bất khả thi . Hình như BT15 này chỉ có 2 bạc 2 đầu thôi phải không ? Xài 7005C .
> 
> Bên tui đang có 1 bộ BT15 dạng rời , đầy đủ vỏ áo , muốn làm hay tham khảo qua tui cho mượn xem về làm đỡ nhức đầu.
> 
> Đề xuất vinamit làm đê , cái trước ảnh làm runout 0.006mm đó , cái cốt nó chuẩn thôi thì cái áo không lo nhiều.


E đú đởn vác nó về âm mưu, vì khoái con nhỏ nhỏ. Có alo bác Giang, hôm nào qua thọ giáo.

----------


## hung1706

> Du tính cuối tháng xong bộ này, chạy 10-15k thôi, chỉ sợ bạc ko chịu nổi, theo thông tin đầu này tối đa 15k rpm


Con này BT30 anh ơi, cho tự sướng 8k - 10k rpm là nó quất đủ nhu cầu phay rồi, spec hãng cũng tầm 8k rpm chứ kéo đai thì em e khó lên nổi 15k rpm. Em bất ngờ là con này nó tháo ra được, nhòm mini ku-te quá kaka

Cho thêm nguồn gốc em nó:

----------


## Thaihamy

Thi no ghi max 15k, a cung chi can 10-12k thoi

----------


## Nam CNC

max 15K thì cứ phang 15 K nếu có giải nhiệt nước hay dầu chạy quanh thân , mấy cái rãnh xoắn nó dành cho chất giải nhiệt đó , nếu con này xài 7008C thì 15Krpm vẫn nằm trong giới hạn tốc độ vì 7008C max 17Krpm nếu dùng mỡ bò cao tốc , còn dùng mist oil thì còn cao hơn nữa , lúc đó 18K rpm là liên tục luôn đó , chỉ lo tốc độ cao thì cân bằng động vượt quá cấp cho phép thì nó rung.

----------

hung1706

----------


## GORLAK

Còn con 7005C thì tốc độ ra sao bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

em tra tài liệu hãng NSK , có 2 bảng 

loại 7005C thưởng thì 18000rpm cho mỡ cao tốc , 26000rpm cho mist oil

nếu là dòng super precision loại góc tiếp xúc 15 độ .

thì 7005C thì có tốc độ 32Krpm cho mỡ và 48Krpm cho mist oil   


Nếu có cơ hội thì nên chọn hàng 2nd chắc chắn hàng xịn chánh hãng , và dòng đi theo spindle thì nó là super precision , còn mua hàng mới thì nó là dòng thông thường , có giá rẻ hơn và xác xuất chết với hàng copy china khá cao.



trên bạc cho spindle thông thường em mua 2nd ngoài chữ 7005C nó còn có thêm SUL P5 hay P4 , còn vành giữ bi nếu nó là phíp đỏ là hàng cao cấp nhất cho vành giữ bi , đa số là loại nhựa tổng hợp.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Của e là phíp đỏ ah, nhưng ko thấy chỗ nào ghi 7005C, e nghe bác MINHAT bảo vậy thôi

----------


## hung1706

hehe chưa kịp gì hết là anh Nam tư vấn rồi. Hoy em lại nhờ trợ lí vại  :Big Grin: . Các bác muốn tra mã gì thì bấm vô đây nhá.
http://www.jp.nsk.com/app02/NSKOnlin...Min=&widthMax=

----------


## GORLAK

Vậy là ko phải rồi, loại 7005C như trên bác hung1706 nói kích thước ko giống của cây bt15, cái bt15 kích thước bên trong hình như 32, bên ngoài 55.

Mã e mới coi là NTN506, BNT006 GNP4

----------


## Mechanic

> em tra tài liệu hãng NSK , có 2 bảng 
> 
> loại 7005C thưởng thì 18000rpm cho mỡ cao tốc , 26000rpm cho mist oil
> 
> nếu là dòng super precision loại góc tiếp xúc 15 độ .
> 
> thì 7005C thì có tốc độ 32Krpm cho mỡ và 48Krpm cho mist oil   
> 
> 
> ...


Thấy tình hình này ae ôm nhiều con về mà cần phải bảo trì spindle quá. Có nên nhập Mỡ con bò Cao tốc ISOFLEX NBU 15 chính hãng về đưa anh Nam phân phối cho a/e không đây hehe. Hàng xịn không hiếm, chỉ hiếm người biết dùng.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## MINHAT

> Của e là phíp đỏ ah, nhưng ko thấy chỗ nào ghi 7005C, e nghe bác MINHAT bảo vậy thôi


Bạn xem kỹ chưa chứ bữa mình lấy 1 cặp 7005c nghe thằng rã máy nó nói là của cái bt15 mà mình cũng thấy có 1 đầu bt15 ngay đó

----------


## GORLAK

> Bạn xem kỹ chưa chứ bữa mình lấy 1 cặp 7005c nghe thằng rã máy nó nói là của cái bt15 mà mình cũng thấy có 1 đầu bt15 ngay đó


E tháo nó ra vệ sinh nhưng ngó cả 2 mặt ko thấy chỗ nào ghi 7005C bác ah.

Thông tin tra như bác hung1706 đưa ko trùng với loại có trên đầu BT15, đường kính ngoài OD của con 7005c nhỏ hơn nhiều so với con trên đầu BT15. Còn mã thì e có ghi ở trên đó, e ko rành mấy cái bạc đạn lắm.

----------

